# Poor Responder....part 22



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home everyone  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning girls

At work today so will keep screen open and keep checking on you all, havea  lovely day


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

A new thread already? Anyone would think us lot talk too much!

Working, K? Baaaad!

xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Morning Beach  

Merse - Hope scan goes well today - will be thinking of you   

Mira - Good luck for your scan too - is it tomorrow or Weds?  Got a memory like a sieve at the mo.  It's be nice to see Bob (or Bobetta!) again    

Rooz - Hope everything is ok   

Hi to Gabs, Laura, Odette, Pin, Swinny and the rest of the PR crew    Sorry no personals - I do check up on you all but you all seem to chat so much in the evenings (when I'm in bed) and it's hard to keep up with you all    I've got a scan on Thursday to check that everything's ok and there isn't any scarring or anything else there that shouldn't be.  Have finished my Christmas shopping too so am feeling quite smug    Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls hope you are all well!
Well had my scan this morning found it so hard going back there hardly asked anything! But what I did find out was my endometrioma hasn't grown so surgery isn't necessary I could have it drained but cons said it would come back all the while I'm still having cycles! He said I'll be scanned again in 3-6 mths unless the pain gets too bad! Didn't mention anything about stopping my periods!!! Oh and I can use my frostie whenever I want even this cycle but I said no as there is only so much one person can take at one time! xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Merse - That's great news about not needing surgery.  As they mentioned cycles does that mean they think you should have another IVF  You seem to have coped really well with it today which is a mean feat considering what you've been through the past few months.  Know what you mean about using your frostie...it's a daunting process.  All that hope and what if it doesn't work - it's scary thinking about getting on the roller coaster again.  When do you thing you'll do FET?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Em hows you?
No it just means my natural cycle unfortunately!! Will be the early part of next year my AF is due around new years eve so will prob leave till following cycle as I'm just not strong enough emotionally yet!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm OK Merse.  I keep having weird anxiety attacks - not full blown panic attacks, but I just feeling really anxious - at times my heart feels like it's beating too fast. I've got a lot on my mind at the moment and I think I'm worried about FET in the NY and how I'll cope with a BFN.  I've booked myself in for some acu for Thursday - I used to have it in the UK and it really helped me relax.  Hopefully it'll sort me out and get me back on an even keel again.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Its so hard to deal with all this and your m/c to, so I think acu would be a good idea. Are you having a medicated ET? xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

No, natural, which is why I want to make sure I'm ready


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Not sure what to do they have only mentioned medicated but as I only have one not sure if its worth it as it may not even thaw!!! Perhaps will ask about natural?? xxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello guys, 

Merse - taht's good news re endo... Are you not thinking of trying for a fresh cycle perhaps once more?  Maybe a different protocol could do the trick... Also re no egg situation, Geeta told me that it happens v. rarely and that there is no such a thing as no eggs... She believes that they were stuck to the follicle walls and they couldn't get them out...

Am about to book hols.... Must get out of this deep bloody hole somehow....  Will be away with a good friend and then dh will join later...I think we need the presence of the third person to force us not to talk of fertility all the time...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Merse - great news about the endo! That's really good - such a weight off your mind, what with everything else. So are you going to try with the frostie first? Or a fresh cycle?

Em - sorry to hear about your panic attacks. That's everything coming out, in the body's own weird and wonderful way - it sucks. Are you having counselling at all? 
My scan is Wednesday afternoon 
Goodness knows what it will show - I'm half expecting the alien, as I keep getting such sharp twinges. Apparently they can be 'walking' and sucking their thumb now, but either something's horribly wrong or I'm going to give birth to David Beckham.

Inc - where are you thinking of going then? Somewhere hot?

Laura - how are you today? Have you started to book your holiday?

Beach - how was work?

Rooz - are you laptopped up yet?

Gab, Odette, Nicks, Sarah, Linz, Loubella, Sonia, Myra, Steph - hello!

I'm sure I've missed out someone obvious, so come out wherever you are!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies - Glad scan went ok Merse, was thinking about you today...hope everyone is well....absolutely cream crackered so just having tea then i think its an early night as on a long day tomorrow again....sorry catch up with personals tomorrow...take care everyone....hi ems....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening all

Sorry, not stopping, totally tired out, will try and catch up tomorrow with everyone x


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi girls,

i'll attempt to post without losing it - just been rigged up with a new laptop so theory is i can post from bed, but it's playing up a bit (or i haven't quite mastered it yet !) It also weighs a bl**dy ton so have to be careful i don't crush the poor babies! 

hope you all had good weekeneds despite the crappy weather..?  I had a bit of mummy time which was v welcome after festering home alone all last week.Was starting to feel like bride of Frankenstein!


LB...how's you hun'?  Hope each day gets a little easier and that Tim's looking after you properly... 

Merse, i'm glad you had some +ve news on the endo front - that's a bonus i imagine. Sounds like a good idea to wait until the NY before loading more stress with FET onto yourself... you need some well deserved time off to have a bit of fun over Crimbo and try to temporarily forget things.How's it all going with your sis at the mo?? Any +ve dev's there or are you just playing it cool for now...?

Inc - so where are you off to? A hol with a mate plus a bit of DH sounds ideal! I'm sure it'll help to regain some perspective and recharge your batteries... FT issues are so draining aren't they, you need to make time out from it all as a matter of priority!

Beach, resident cook, what's sizzling tonight?  I feel such a useless moose, i'd love to gte downstairs and make something yummy but DH not allowing it...plus, i do actually find now that just being up, bending, stretching, etc is v uncomfortable so better to listen to my bod i guess.

Mir, when's your nxt scan? Is it the 12 week milestone? Great if it is..Hope you're not working too hard what with all your crazily early starts...

NW, how you doing? What does your bump measure now... is it fairly prominent yet? You might be starting to feel little movements soon.. I found it quite reassuring when i started to feel them regularly, given i had no doppler of my own, altho' i do get a bit paranoid when i think one isn't as active as the others... it's a nightmare working out which is which!  

Em, sorry you're suffering from anxiety.. it's hardly any wonder i guess. I know how horrible and scary it can be if it's intense... i used to pop beta blockers fairly frequently! Acu sounds like a much better way to approach it tho', esp. if it's helped you before. Have you alos tried the old blowing into a bag trick..?   

Gabs, hope you're doing ok today? Given any other consultants what for recently?  

Swinny, how have you been keeping hunner?  OK i hope. Got a date yet for your CARE appt?

 to everybody else here...

Need to change positions befrore blood supply to my legs fails completgely, legs gone to sleep under weight of laptop! 
Chat later..

Rooz xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Rooz- woohoo.....you've got access to us   I'm afraid I let the side down tonight, because we were rushing around we had fish and chips xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls
Rooz glad you are all rigged up now!!
Laura how are you today hon 
Mir 12 wk scan wow how time flies!!
I've just got home from work so busy at the mo so I'm off to bed soon!!!
Lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Merse - lots of Chrimbo hairdos then? Hope it's making you lots of lolly. Yes, gone 11 weeks now - scary thought. Apparently my risk of m/c has dropped to 3% which makes me feel a bit more hopeful. The scan will make me feel oodles better.

Rooz - good on ya! All laptopped up - we'll have to get you on ******** now.

Karen - fish and chips? A TAKEAWAY   Are you sure Delia and Anthony Worral Thompson aren't spinning in their woks at the very thought?  

I'm off to bed dearies, so I'll bid you N-night.
Sweet dreams

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Hope you are all well

Well been having a discussion with DH about the DHEA (Have I got that right). We would like to go for this. I haven't rang the hospital to ask them if its ok, just reading your posts made us decide. As long as the DHEA does help with my eggs. 

So could you let me know which website to buy them from please.

Thankyou

Sonia xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Either one! I got mine from www.agestop.com

Just get the ordinary stuff - don't bother with 7 keto or anything. The Lister are renowned for being good with poor responders, so I think them saying it won't hurt to try it is good enough for me.

Good luck with it!

xxxx

Right - really must turn in. Night!




/links


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all, well off to another day at the mill....feeling tearful this morning as AF so another month of trying hasn't worked, I know in  my head it's a waste of time trying but my heart thinks maybe one day...well not this month


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

Beach -   sorry to hear that AF has arrived. It's not a waste of time trying each month...don't give up hope...look at Nicks who got a bfp whilst DR. You have your tubes so you know it _can_ happen, it's just a question of _when_   Hope the rest of you day isn't so bad


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls
Beach 
Hope everyone well? Another hectic day for me!!!
xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks, just feels like another let down x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Think we all feel like that when AF arrives!  Lol n hugs xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening All,

well just got back from another long day and you guessed it a wee glass of Asti on the way...!!!!! as not working tomorrow.....x

Beach - Know what you mean about AF...mine came the day I was working with my friend who has just found out she is PG..she is now 9 weeks...it was embarassing because of endo I use Pads...(horrible things)...anyway all of a sudden I felt a rush of fluid!!! you know what I mean, I had images of my theatre scrubs getting covered in you know what....anyway I said to her could she keep an eye on my patient while I just popped out to the loo in a hurry....and she just smiled and said yes no problem....It was like insult to injury I know its not her fault but I just felt sad if you know what I mean...like Ems said you never know....hope you are ok.... 

Ems - Hi across the waves.... 

Merse - Hope work isnt too bad now...Im getting used to my hair now....trying to find the digital cameral so that I can download piccies..will try and find it before crimbo....glad you dont have to have any more surgery I was thinking that till this morning..then got cramps again..which told me good idea Im coming in...not a lot of clots too though which is good....sorry TMI...i do think DHEA has made a difference have you started taking it yet?...x...just remembered when are you away to that secluded place in the forest....woooooooooooooo!...lots of sloppy ones for Mr Merse.....xxxxxxx

Roozie - Wow all laptopped......hope you are ok..... 

Sonia -  ...DHEA is the biz...xx

Linziloo -  

Odette - not long now honey...what date you flying again..... 

Swinny - Hi honey hope you are ok..... 

Steph -  

Pin -  ...Hello to our little princess.....xx

Nics - Hello honey..hope you are well  and everything is allright with you..... 

MIr - Wow....12 weeker......and scan ....im so excited for you....well if junior is moving like a footballer ...I reckon there is a little boy in there..... .....xxxxxx 

Inc - Hello honey...is reprofit the way then....when are you going on holiday then?

Have i missed anyone else...sorry if i have.....you know i always remember when I post....xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Told you so.....

Laura my dear Laura how are you honey....hope you and Tim are ok...are you back to work now then?...take extra special care....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening Gab- I'm ok thanks, might have a little weep when I go to bed as you do


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

...Yes I know..but honey just look at it as another opportunity now...its the start of a new cycle....fsh will be starting her job...get loads of protein down yr heed and DHEA and get started again....sorry for asking but DHEA has given me a lot of EWCM has it done the same for you...sorry for being nosey...!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- not used DHEA, should I?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
 to all those with AF. Never wanted.  
Still snotty. Went back to work yesterday and felt really unwell. Was on call and took a gamble - narrowly escaped doing a horrendous 5 hour case that would have kept me there til 3am!
Welcome newbies! - Can't be bothered to scroll back and find names  
Chat later  
Nicks


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Gab - i am off to Tenerife for 10 days... I wish it wasn't the way in answer to your question...

Hope you are all ok... Having my first counselling session tomorrow... £45 - discounted price.... Otherwise is £60... Blimey....  And my hour of teaching including the hols allowance and lesson preps is £23 and that is when the college is generous with their pay...  Should have trained to be sth else methinks... Or it would have been even better had I not screwed up my life...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Surely you shouldnt be paying for counselling Inc...make sure you get your money's worth honey...

Nics -   ...lots of coming your way know how endless cases can be, I know Im not a doc but i do sympathise with you....take care...xxxxxx

Beach - I wouldnt like to say yes take it...but so far Ive taken it for one month, 50mg daily...no noticable side effects except couldnt leaving dh alone during when i think i was ovulating, he wasnt complaining of course...and a better AF ..if it can be better..to last month so what do you think....also lots of EWCM like I had when I was on menopur, its never been like that before...like Mir said Lister said no harm for a few months and they are a reputable clinic....xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Tenerife ...it will be lovely....and ten days isnt long to wait now...maybe just what you need Inc...xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc- any room for a little one?  Will promise to be quiet....

Gab- where should I buy from?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

think it is www.agestop.com.....or www.agestop.co.uk....cant remember....anyway having tea so be back later....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls just home from work really tired!!!
Gab glad your hair is better! Sorry about your af too! How bad is your pain? Does your cons think another opp will help with fertility or just pain?
Beach no crying yourself to sleep hon makes me feel too sad for you  
Niks hope you get rid of that rotton cold soon 
Mir big day tom looking forward to more pics!!
Laura hon  
Rooz hope all well with you and your brood!!
Hi to all! Need wine now back later xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

just about to have tea now...Merse he thinks pain...as the ivf drugs have made my endo come back quicker than it should have done since i only had lasered sept last year....he is also going to take into account that we are still ttc so ...he will do all he can but ofcourse keep this in mind too......ive also turned down zoladex as you know so the other alternative to med drugs is surgery....xxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

Hope you are all well. Miranda, wow thats gone fast, is 12 weeks already? 

Merse, hope you enjoyed your holiday xx

Well, nothing much to report from me. Still don't know whether to have tx again, feel like giving up at the mo. Got our appt next Weds at Care to see what they say about my chances. I just don't know if I can go through the disappointment again, I've got no 'fight' left in me if you know what I mean? Maybe we will end up adopting.

Anyway, how's everyone getting on with their xmas shopping?! I can't believe it's only 2 weeks 

Love Linz xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry I went AWOL last night, just had a bad evening and was too busy having a hysterical crying episode to get on the comp!  

Linz - I feel the same.  

Merse - Great news about your non-surgery and make sure you are ready before defrosting the wee chap.  

Mirra- Wow scan tom!!  Can't beleive your that far already.. I hope its not an alien!!  

Nicks - Work is poo a!

Gab - Hows you?  typing fast or slow today!?  

Floozie - You need to PM someone you moby and do a swop... we need to be kept abreast of developments.. no more of this dissappearing and scaring us??

Sonai - Did you get your DHEA?  My cards seem to keep being declined?  I'm getting panicy.. I NEED MY DRUGS!!  

Beach - What you cooking?

Have to dash as dinner cooking, shattered only just got in and starving!  Work is a nightmare at the moment but at least no time for 'thinking'!  No holiday bookings yet, too busy with work and xmas, will sort it over my week off.

back later.
X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello loveys!

Won't be long as had the DAY FROM HELL  and need to get up at 5am to get Pete to work before going to work myself.
Got in after nearly crashing on black ice, fell up the stairs on the way in, had a row with a colleague over the air conditioning, had a row with the boss over moving my desk, then got back to find a speeding ticket on the mat.
Sigh.

Nicks - phew! Got out of that one then! Hooray! 3am is not good for a lady in your conddition.

Karen - why not try it? It can't hurt for a few months, and it's dead cheap, unlike most things to do with this fertility lark.

Gab - Enjoy that Asti!

Merse - still snipping your socks off? Do you get to choose your hours to an extent?

Inc - good luck for tomorrow. Hope it feels great to get some stuff off your chest. When are you off to tenerife?

Linz! THERE you are! I know what you mean - it feels like a constant battle. But making a decision is half the battle - then you have the physical effort of organising it. Hope you're able to come to a decision soon sweetpea. What does Pete say about adopting?

Laura - hi there! Aww, my precious - the shock's setting in. I hate that bit. But it does mean you're sort of on the road to ecovery - you can't stay numb forever. 

Hello to everyone else!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Grrr! I hate days like that!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- can just imagine how you feel   comes tp mind x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura your back  has today been any better?
Mir your day sounds like hell!! Better day tom though! Yes I can choose my own hours but this time of year they choose me, as don't like to let my regulars down!!
Linz so good to hear from you sorry your not feeling any better, stay with us and let us help you 
Gab think he didn't really offer me opp as my pain was better this month and nothing he can do for fertility!
Inc hols sounds great you need a break!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Right dears - MUST go to bed! Will post tomorrow and let you know how I got on.

Night night xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - I'm ok when I'm busy.  Christmas week will be hard. Need to make sure I'm doing nice things.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes get lots of things organised!!
Mir look forward to seeing piccy tom! Night.
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Off to bed too, had a couple of glasses of red and up early for work tomorrow, night night x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Me too the wine and bed!!!  Night all  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just organise a weekedn away weeend before xmas.. off to the seaside.. great yarmouth. Excited! Its Tims birthday.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nite,Nite my sweets..... ....Good luck tomorrow Mir...you'll be fine.....


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Good Luck for tomorrow MIrra   
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Hope Bob is waving nicely for you tom.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Good luck tom Mirr.... All will be fine am sure....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- good luck for today x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good luck Mir!
Laura wk end away sounds great!
Morning Beach and Inc 
xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Afternoon girls!! Just finished work so early day for me! But got a huge pile of ironing to do then weight watchers then going to see my niece in her school play!! Hows everybody?? Mir have you been scanned?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi, will try and be around more tomorrow and friday, just really busy at the moment with xmas things and also tired when home from work.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi girlies.....busy, busy.....and its still a few weeks to go to...hope everyone is well ....will catch up tomorrow afternoon.....as half day tomorrow...wooooooo

Mir - where are you...have you been scanned.......hows wee Rab....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

HOme nice and early as on training today.  Just checking in to see Mirra news?  Where are you?

Merse - Enjoy school play!  

Beach - Don't worry hon, its just that time of year.

I have my work do tm and have nothing to wear.. I'm not really one for dressing up so need to empty out wardrobe in a bit and find something.

Anyway I need to go tesco as we have no cat litter!  

Back later.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Enjoy the play Merse....x

Mir...where are you?

Laura - you are very brave shopping now...crowds...aaaaaaaaaaaarrrggggggggghhhhhhh

Beach - whats for tea.... .....

Im going to have to come on later so see what Mrs Mir been up to........


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls! Just off to play was checking in to see if Mir had been on! Laura can you text me when she has??
Lost a pound at WW got half a bloody pound to go to goal weight how bloody annoying!!!
Hope all OK lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm here! Only got to sit down now!

Well the scan went really well - I'm so thrilled. This is the first time I've felt truly happy since... well, ages actually. I just knew something would go wrong, and it hasn't. Bob's fine for dates, and he was kicking like Beckham and punching like Ali - everything's clear.
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! Thank. God.

How are you all? Thanks so much for your messages!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Miranda, thats fab! Was wondering how you got on. It nice to have some good news.  

Merse, hey, you've done really well, only half a pound to goal weight  that half a pound isn't exactly making you look fat is it?!!!! Well done!  I want to lose another stone, but I've stopped ww now till after xmas, I don't think I'll be losing much now till the new year.

Laura, I'm really sorry your last cycle didn't work, and that I wasn't around to support you. How are you? 

Hi to everyone else 

Feeling really low today, can't wait for xmas to be over (another year and no baby!). I'm hoping I can  start counselling soon, I've put my name down at my gp's so hopefully won't be too long. Pete's getting bored I think, of me talking about infertility/adoption (although he expects me to listen to him going on about work for ages ) and I can't talk to anyone else about it!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Great Mirr - now you can relax and start enjoying your pregnancy properly....

Laura - hope you find sth suitable for your do...


Merse - well-done for being nearly on target.  

Me - I had my first counselling session today and I think it's going to be helpful... Just did the talking today...but I think I also have work to do in a few sessions... I think it will be useful support in January...

Be good girls....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh that's fab Inc - I'm so glad it felt as if it was going to be good.

Linz - Christmas is the very worst time. This is my last Christmas God willing that I will feel like that, and you have no idea how grateful I am. But I will still feel like that this Christmas, as the day will be going to my parents for dinner and no kids till my sis gets down.
You have every right to feel down. Don't feel that it's just you. Perhaps you could plan something different to make Christmas special for the two of you?

Hi Nicks! Going to get my doppler now! Couple of doppler addicts we will be!

I slept so badly last night I'm going to be useless tonight, so this may be my last post till tomorrow. Thanks, girlies, for all your support - I really feel so close to you all.    

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello

Mir- glad that scan went ok, really pleased x

Having a bad night, real sad and fed up, had a weep with DH x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Will youin future check your mobile!!  I have been out and panicing!  So glad its all well!!

Just eating my dinner back soon! X


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi AF arrived today         

Just been on agestop website for DHEA, there is so many. Do I choose 25mg or 50mg of DHEA?? How do you know which is the best dosage for you ??  What dosages is everyone on   Sorry for all the questions !!

Sonia xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

go for 25 mg ....then you can start on 50 and decide later on if you want to up it to 75.. I was told at the ARGC to up it to 75 by one of the consultants... Although he did say they would not tell the patients to use it as such they didn't discourage people using it and he thought that it may help in my situation....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry Laura!! Just rooted my moby out and there are your messages -   Thanks, birdie - it's lovely to be cared about.  

Gawd, I shall be glad when these early starts are over with - why is it only Wednesday? I can't function!

Yes Sonia - inc is right - with 25mg you can up and down the dose and see how you feel on it. I found it clashed with the pill, so if you're taking that before tx watch yourself for sleeplessness and irritability.

Aw, Beach - you're bound to have those days. It's so bloody hard.   Glad you have your lovely DH to share it with.

Inc - you're back on DHEA, aren't you? Having stopped it for Geeta? I have everything crossed it works.

Right ladies - MUST go to bed and hopefully get some sleep. Slept like a guard dog last night, and my bowels could do with  some rest to start working again.

TMI? Do i ever give you TMI?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry I'm back.

Linz - Don't be daft hon, we all have to look after ourselves first and can't always be here for everyone.  There are enough of us to get away with it.    I seem to to think you are away over xmas? If not I'll be in Notts for a few days so I'll take you for a large glass of wine!    I'll listen to your fertility stuff if you listen to mine!

Inc - Alright hon?.. you all set for Jan?    Whats your xmas plans?

Sonia - I got the 25 ones then you can make up to whatever dose you decisde to go with.

Nicola - How are you my lovely bumpy lady.

Gabs, Merse, Odette, Mirra, beach and whoever I forgot  - Hello

Please accept my apologises for tomorrow as I have my xmas do, on a boat, grooving, geting drunk... and hopefully not  blubbing as can't escape as on a boat! Must try to keep smiling!

XXX


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello gang, 

I ordered my new batch of dhea via biovea ages ago and still haven't got it... Have got just 10 left and off on hols on Sunday for 11 days... REturn on 28... I think i will have 3 counelling sessions before my ttc, which is going to be good I think... I need smb's support as dh is so useless and considering that it's my last go and I need to deal with the aftermath so need to have the systems in place to survive... 

Was active today - went for my session, went food shopping, cooked dinner and tidied up downstairs as was neglecting my household chores for a wee while now...  Lots to do tomorrow... Need to buy some xmas pressies,do all the cards, start packing as working on Friday.. I am ice-skating on Saturday with a mate so hoping not to break anything before hols...  Haven't been ice-skating  for 20  yrs, so there is a high risk, methinks ....

DH all quiet downstairs... I think a wee bit of separation may be good for us... Also I think it's good to break the routine and not to talk about fertility all the time...

Let's hope for a miraculous 2008... 

What are you all doing for Xmas?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Nicola!   Have I been a naughty girl?!   How are you LB? Least you can have a few drinks at the xmas do - bet you are a photocopy your bum type!    OUrs is tomorrow - nice meal at a gastro pub with consultants - very civilised. Seems to be £6 added to the bill price for wine though  
Any news from Pin since the birth?
Hi Sonia - couldn't remember your name before!
Inc - counselling sounds good. I'm sure it will help.    ARe you in Tenerife over xmas? We are home. MIL is coming  
Beach and Linz   its always bad over christmas. I'm a bit of a humbug anyway. New year will bring you better I'm sure   
Merse - well done with WW'ers! Nothing a few mince pies won't put right!  
Mirra - I do recommend the doppler but don't get too obsessed  
HI Gabs! did you have a day off today? Was whinging about trousers today in the changing rooms and one of the nurses said I was so slim - had to tell her it would all be changing soon 
Rooz - hope all well. 26 weeks today is it?  
I've eaten too much spag bol - going to pay for it later I think   Love it though!   
Hi to all I've missed!  
Lots of love 
nicks


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi just ordered my DHEA - 25mg , probably get it after christmas now

sonia xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

good on you sonia... I would also order Apimist - a combo of royal jelly, bee pollen and sth else I forgot what, which is excellent for egg quality... Randine lewis book - The infertility cure... Also if you do some acu for stress, and I reckon you will go into your next cycles all relaxed and ready for success... 

Fingers crossed... What else - agnus castus is good to lower fsh and I think you mentioned this was a problem... People on these boards have reported improvements after a month of using it...  
Where are you thinking of cycling?  

Nicks - you must be 4 months or so now?  


Laura - I hope you have a nice time tom ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Mira - Great news about the scan.  It's such a milestone to reach 12 weeks (or 11. something in your case!).  Hopefully you can breathe more easy now and relax a little.

Linzi/Beach - sorry you're feeling down.  I put it down to the hormones.  I don't think it helps that at this time of year everyone is so bl**dy happy and all the Christmas stuff is so kiddie orientated.  Hope you both feel better today.  Have a break and come and see me in HK  

LB - Enjoy your do.....I hope you can't remember a thing about it....that always signifies a good night for me!

Nickster - Our slim preggers lady. Hows about posting a piccis of your bump for us to see?

Merse - Great news on the weight loss.  Wish I could do it.  Was home alone last night and I sat there eating a box of chocolates.  Today I'm going to walk everywhere to burn them off  

Inc -Hope you're OK.  Sounds like a bit of space between you and DH is a good idea.

Rooz - Hope you're OK  

Gab the asti princess - Hope you're ok too hun  

I'm off to have my scan today to check all is OK with my lining.  I'm hoping there's no scaring.  Back later.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

quick update....scan went well.  The Dr said my lining was "prefect"..ooooo, I felt so proud.  Everything else looked ok too - it looks like I'm going to ovulate from the left side this month, which is the side I have a tube so I think I'll be jumping DH over the weekend    The Dr did said that I could have had FET this month but I declined as I want to enjoy Christmas.  

Off to acu this afternoon....

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- that's excellent news on your scan, here's to a fantastic start to the new year for you....

I'm off to pack my case now and book that flight to HK     only joking....am at home this morning, DH is working from home today as we're having some new security lights ftted.  It looks cold out there.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls
Mir fab news on scan! 
Linz sorry your feeling down hon  If it helps I can't wait for Christmas to be over too! But we are going away on our own to escape it, it that possible for you?
Laura enjoy your nite hon  text me if you get upset 
Emma great news on scan 
Inc thats really good that your session went well 
Nicks slim and pregnant you lucky thing!!!
Beach how are you feeling this morning?
Gab hope you OK hon?
Sonia well done on the DHEA!
Hi to anyone I've missed! (where is Kerry these days?)
Well the play was really good last night it was the sound of music and my niece was so pleased I was there she kept grinning at me!! Then when it was finished I took her home and she was telling me how much she loved me! How I didn't cry I don't know!!!
Have a good day all   xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh Merse - Your niece sounds adorable...can't you borrow her for a few days??


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Not too bad, had been asked to go to nephew and niece's christmas panto as school this pm but don't feel up to it so staying at home instead.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Beach -   sometimes we have to put ourselves first....it's self preservation.  It'll be you one day watching your little beachy at his/her Christmas panto.  Enjoy your day with DH at home (even though he's working).  Re. HK...I'll make up the spare room for you beach...when are you arriving?    I laughed when you put "only joking".....in case I thought you were a fruit loop!

Off out to my book club now.  Have a good day XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow- a book club, which one are you discussing today.

WOuld love to see HK and Singapore, Alex's dad was stationed out there and got some lovely photos.


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hello... the absent one here... i must've tempted fate - as soon as i started celebrating having my great new laptop, my brother came and took it away again to fiddle with it   'cos apparently it wasn't scanning our wireless connection properly. Or some such teckie hitch that's beyond my feeble comprehension. Anyway, i've got it back and i'm not letting it go again. It's my sanity toy right now!

Mirra - yippee!  Sorry i couldn't wish you good luck beforehand but so glad your scan went well. Relax now and enjoy a good kicking!!.....you wait until Bob starts performing crazy somersaults inside mummy's tummy... it's quite freaky (nice freaky of course   )

LB -a weekend away before the madness of Crimbo sounds fab, you deserve some fun.. just no drunken attempts at swimming in the sea, ok?!

Inc - glad to hear you sounding quite +ve about the counselling plan. It can only help, i'm sure and will hopefully ease the pressure between you and DH. Teneriffe as well.... ooh, lots of lovely sun   while we're all freezing our asses off here - smart move 

NW - spot on as usual! How d'you keep track of us all so well? Yes, i was 26 wks yesterday so another milestone reached thank goodness. Next sight set on steroid shots next week just before 27 wks. What date's your 20 wk scan again? Must be fast approaching. Btw, glad to read you escaped that marathon op - no way should you be doing those hours, you're a precious incubator now!

Ooh Beach.. sorry you're hurting with this AF. It's always double whammy isn't it, AF hormones that make you feel blue anyway plus the whole disappointment of this month not being the one. But as Gab said, it's the start of a fresh cycle and another chance. One way or another there will be a Beach baby, just stay strong honey. xx

Merse.. i always melt when my niece says that to me.. it gives you such a warm feeling inside doesn't it. I bet you're a fab aunty, she's lucky to have you! Got lots of chopping on the agenda today or are you not too mad?

Em - great your lining's been given the all clear. Fab, so you're all set for the NY after some Christmas merriment. 

Gab... how are you theatre lady? Hope you're ok today? 

Swinny, Linz, Odette and rest of the PR possy -  

Rooz xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Rooz- you're back, how you feeling?  Going mad yet?


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hey Beach... yes, a little bit! Craving just getting outside and doing normal things - feels v odd being incarcerated in your own house. It's like i've been a naughty girl and my parents have grounded me!!

What you up to today, you at work presumably? I hope you're feeling a little bit brighter?? xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

rooz- no only work Mon, Tues and Wed, haven't done much today apart from cleaning and ironing, one of those days when not in mood.


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

altho' i hate doing them, (and can barely put a plate in the dishie at the mo) 'cos i'm a lazy bu**ar, i do sometimes find chores quite therapeutic when i'm feeling like poo.... shame our DH's (well mine definitely) never seem to find that the case! You must have one of the cleanest houses in the country tho' Beach, you're always cleaning!! You put me to shame - we had cleaners in last wk for teh first time ever as i'm laid up - felt v weird having complete strangers peering down our loos! I couldn't relax at all! I might actually be glad to do it all again myself once i'm able to...never thought i'd say that.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening girlies,

Just popping on to say hello...catch up with you all...

Roozie - nice to see you posting honey..glad you are feeling ok..and feeling well...enjoy the rest honey...dust will be there tomorrow dont worry about the housework...take extra special care..xxxx

Nics - Still slim at nearly 5 months are you training at the gym or something.... ....if you are compact like that...I reckon you have a little boy in there..... ...too....xxxxx take care... 

Mir - Hope you are ok honey...these early starts must be hard for you....i can just about make it out my bed in the morning and ive no excuses...its cold outside...bbbbrrrrrr....take care...love to wee Rab and Pete...xxxxx

Pin -  

Beach - Hope you are feeling ok  .....take care...xxx

Merse - Hello honey hope you are well too... 

Inc - Good news about the counsellor...sometimes it just helps if someone listens to you and if dh isnt then maybe the counsellor is the listener you need...take care wont be long till hols....xxxx 

Linziloo - Hope you are ok honey..... 

Ems - no Asti tonight Im afraid long day tomorrow again...hope you are well...lovely lining...   

Laura - What have you been up to then? have you scrabbed recently?...x

Swinny - Hello..... 

Odette - Hello.... 

Ive missed someone havent I...?.....sorry the personals are short but got lost reading all the posts...we do like our goss dont we...... 

Pammie - Long time no hear hope you are ok honey.....xxxxxx 

Steph -  

ok...got to go dh giving me the look again..he wants the lap top.....ITS MINE......ME ME ME  ...

Anyway AF is just about gone....thank goodness...have decided to try and not count days for ovulation etc...just give dh and I a break from ttc until after my op, enjoy christmas....Maybe just attack him now and again...when i cant sleep.... ...will have to do it before MIL arrives next week though... ...
take care my ff....one day at a time....dears....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hi girls,

had a fab nght.  can't type as chair just broke... tim thinks very funny!

Love you all night night. X


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls
We are a bit quiet on here at the mo aren't we think its the run up to Christmas everyones so busy!
Laura glad you had a good nite hon 
Hope everyones OK? Went to a friends for dinner last nite. Off to work now so hopefully get on here before I go out tonight!!!
Lol to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

Hope everyone is ok, think I've got either flu or a really bad cold coming on so at home today and staying wrapped up doing very little x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - Hope you are not getting the full flu, lots of people seem to be getting it at the mo.  

Merse - Think people too busy with shopping and drinking to get on at the moment.

Hello everyone else.

I'm off to Notts in a minute for a pretend xmas as MIL off to Oz next week, just wrapping the pressies then I'm off.  We going to a dinner and dance tonight.  

Keep me updated with texts please!!

XX


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Laura, have a lovely early Crimbo in Notts...glad you had fun last night too. Hope you're not nursing too wicked a hangover?!

Beach - bed sounds like the best place for you..... boring i know (don't think i'll ever want to see another bed after these few weeks) but best way to shake off Mr. Lurgy! Hope you're feeeling better soon anyway...

Merse, look at you Miss Sociable  Dinner last night, out again tonight.... sounds good!

Hi to everyone else.... off to drag my butt into the shower now. Stupidly just watched a "Babies at Risk" programme that DH had recorded and wish i hadn't - all pretty depressing  I wasn't going to watch any of them until i'd reached at least 28 wks but curiosity got the better of me.

Rooz xx


----------



## loubella (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi there everyone - sorry it's been a while.  I just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you all.

Inc - holiday at christmas sounds like a plan - maybe we should all go & you know what they say absence makes the heart grow fonder!

Laura - hope you have a wonderful time on your weekend break 

Beach - Hope your feeling better soon.

Merse - you have got a busy schedule at the moment haven't you - do you want to swap social lives?  I think some fun could be just what the dr ordered.  Hope you enjoy yourself.

Rooz - I'm lazy too - keep looking at my house thinking it needs a good clean but that's about as far as I've got.  I figured if it gets really bad, then when I do clean it - I'll feel REALLY good then.

Gabs - sorry to hear about your op I must have missed that - when do you go in?

Nics - sorry if this is a bit numb but you've mentioned you recommend the doppler but not quite sure what it is could you fill me in please?

Emma - how long have you been having accupunture for & how often?  

Mir - Great news - you've got the next Rooney in there you know.

Sorry if I've forgotton anyone, lol everyone.

Lou

p.s still waiting for DHEA


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls just finished another busy day!!
Rooz no more watching any more programmes like that you'll be fine so will your babies! 
Laura have a lovely time! 
Lou yes trying to get my life back a bit after a dreadfull year!!
Beach def bed for you  
Hope everyone else OK? xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

EVening girls- not up to personals as feeling c*** so will catch up tomorrow if ok x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello! Just popping in as I feel knackered still - went to bed at 8.30 last night!

I'm starving too - must think about food before I get too tired to cook anything.

Gad to hear everything's going well Rooz - keep those updates coming!

Have a great time all of you who are out tonight.

Get some Lemsip down you Karen - and get some sleep! Hopefully it'll be a short bog.

Lou - lovely to hear from you again!

Everyone else - hello! Have you seen the figures in the article Nicks posted on the AMH thread for DHEA? Amazing.

89 couples where the woman had low ovarian reserve took DHEA and 101 didn't, and in the couples who took it there was a 28 per cent success rate and only 11 per cent in those who didn't.

Astonishing!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Evening all!
Had my xmas do last night so late night and no posting for me. 
 Beach
Rooz - glad all well. Much better to be 26 weeks now.  
Loubs - hi, the doppler is for listening in to the Bubba's heart beat for us paranoid preggers ladies. It will be you soon hun  DHEA does take a long time to arrive. I posted this link to the latest update of the research on another thread so I'll leave it for you guys too:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?Db=pubmed&Cmd=ShowDetailView&TermToSearch=18071895&ordinalpos=1&itool=EntrezSystem2.PEntrez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum
LB - hope your xmas do was good and not too drunkard! Enjoy MIL! 
Emma - isn't it nice to have some perfect bits! good luck with your left tube - how exciting to have a chance let's hope its a good xmas pressie! 
Inc - yeah 19 weeks tomorrow -feels a bit more real now. When your next counseling hun? 
Gabs - Hi hope your long day was OK 
Merse - you must be busy working this time of year. Just had mine done yesterday - hate going always full of hair dye fumes 
all I've missed a bit 
Mirra - I only posted that about 10 mins ago - link for everyone above! Hope you have nice relaxing weekend planned
Chat soon
Nicki


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Off out now girls catch up with you all tom  xxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Beach, hope you feel better soon, get plenty of rest 

Laura, yes, we're going away to Palma on the 28th December (2 weeks time ) for a week. How long you stopping in Notts for?

Rooz, how are you? How's the babies? Hope you're keeping your feet upxx

Inc, I know what you mean about not being able to talk to DH about tx etc. Pete seems really reluctant to talk about it with me. I tried to talk about it with him earlier. He said that he is fed up with it dominating our lives. I'm thinking more about adoption now, and although he has agreed to us adopting (if its our only option). It does make me wonder if he secretly isn't that keen on the idea. I just wish that he would talk openly and honestly with me about it.
I can't wait for counselling though, as I really think that will help me, I just can't seem to think about anything else, apart from my infertility, it keeps me awake at night, then its on my mind all day! 
Hope you enjoy your holiday xx

Nick, hows your bump coming on? Are you going to show us some pics?!

Gab, glad your af is calming down a bit now. I'm on Prostrap injections for my endo, so haven't had a period now for 11 weeks, its heaven!! Apart from being in a 'menopausal state' - the hot flushes are the worst!

Emma, I would LOVE to come to HK! We're just going to Palma instead (oh well ) Hope you walked your chocolates off 

Merse - Mrs. Hairdresser! I nipped in to my hairdressers today just to get my fringe cut in between haircuts, as it was getting really long. It was a new girl that cut it, she took ages, then when she'd done, she'd only cut a millimetre off! (Why is it that we always say 'thats lovely thanks' instead of telling the truth??!) So, I'm going to have to cut it myself now, any tips?!

Hi everyone else 

Linz xxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

have fun nights out those of you on the raz this eve. 

Beach, hope you wake up feeling a bit brighter tomorrow hun'... 

Nicks, how was the posh consultants' do then? Hope your bump behaved him/herself!

Time for delectable din-din's - lamb chops & jackets if my stomach can take it!

Rooz xx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

sorry Linzi, our posts crossed...wasn't ignoring you! 

Sorry you're finding it tough with your DH - it's understandable - a big step to get both your heads around. Palma sounds lovely tho' and will hopefully give you both the emotional break you need so you can start the New Year with clearer heads... 

xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello people, 


Hope you are all well... WAs working all day today.... Need to pack tonight...

Linz - have a break and then counselling... It will def help you...

Nicnac - big bump now?  

Mir - now you can relax at last... Have just read out the study to dh... Thinking that I shouldn't have listened to Geeta... I could have been taking dhea now for months if it were not for her advice.

Rooz- another milestone for you.... Well-done... Think of the joy when the trio arrives and you don't get a chance to sleep at all... So use the time you have got now...

Lou - hope you have got your plans firmly in place...

Time to think about hol preps... Ice-skating tomorrow followed by a lunch with best mate.  

Gab- I think it's a good idea to relax without thinking of ovulation... Though, must admit to planning to take my OPKs with me...  See how much space we have got in this apartment that my friend has booked first....

Offered some more work at the college today, so great as I was dreading January doing the treatment and no work to break up the neg. thoughts... Got 2 days for up to 2 months and then will look for some more permanent work after that....  It's just so much more enjoyable working than being at home ... It's nice when it's in moderation though... So up to 3 days would suit me perfectly..


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Two or three days sounds perfect! I'd love that. Five is waaaay too much.

Whoo! For packing! And yeah, pack those sticks - you won't be able to relax otherwise. Of course, you could just try dangling from the light fittings every night, then you won't need the sticks!  

TBH, every time we've had a holiday we've spent the first week like bunnies - we're usually much less active! And you need some nice couple time after all the strain - you might find you fall back in lust if you give it a bash.

There's my instructions then! Ditch the sticks and get rampant! 

Are you having another counselling sesh before you go?

Rooz - how was the din dins? Did you get it down?

Linz - my Pete wouldn't talk either. I don't think they do. Talk, that is. As long as they agree to everything you say though, nothing much is too wrong. You can tell if they're really unhappy about something usually. I think it's enough for them most of the time if you're happy with the path you've chosen.
I just gave up expecting Pete to talk about it, and life was a lot better. I talked to all you lot about it and he came good on the support eventually.
He did get fed up of me being on here all the time, but now seems content for me to blather away!

Do keep talking to us - it's the only thing that keeps most of us going, as most men seem to have a zip implnted when it comes to tx.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Linz - No, don't think I have managed to walk off my chocolates..I feel so bloated today... I look 6 months pg...if only.  Have a great time in Palma - it'll be less polluted than HK.  It's so polluted here at the moment the visability is really poor.  It makes you wonder what you're breathing in...quite scary.  Palma is probably just the break you need to get you and DH back on track and away from all this IF  

Rooz - Have you joined ******** yet?  If you have PM me your name and we can start playing scrab.  Hope you're not getting too bored in bed.  At least the TV in the UK is better than HK.  I'm watching the Sopranos via the On Demand cable TV and is fab.  I can't believe I didn't watch the Sopranos when I was in the UK.  Anyway, I digress.....I hope all three bubbas are doing well and growing as they should be.  When's your next appointment?

Beach - How are you feeling?

Loubella - I've only had acu once in HK but I had it for about a year when I was in the UK. It sorted my IBS and sleeping out but didn't get me preggers.  I've started again as I feel out of balance, haven't been sleeping well and have been having really bad IBS.  

Merse - How was your night out?  Out again tonight

Mira, Nickster,Gabs, Inc, Laura & the rest of the crew - 

Am off out to a party tonight...I don't really want to go as I'd rather stay in and watch Sopranos.  Have a good weekend XXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma-not very good, off bed to bed with a fresh water bottle and tablets x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Beach you poor thing 
Em no in tonight am really looking forward to it haven't sat in my lounge for ages!!!
Linz my DH won't talk about it either also doesn't want to adopt or use donor eggs he just says we've wasted too much time on it all and we need to move on!!! So I think all our other half's are the same, thats why its so important that we've got each other on here to talk to!  On the subject of hair its important to get to know your hairdresser then you can say exactly how you feel about it!!! 
Inc enjoy hols hon! You won't need OPK hols just make you randy!!  Its just being away from all the pressures that does it!
Rooz I'm up for a game of scrab if you are on ********?
Mir what you up to this week end?
Off to cinema with MIL and niece and nephew this afternoon and got to walk my friends dog as shes out at a family dinner!
Lol to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That sounds nice Merse! How can you do all that with a hangover tho?  

I'm going to take the dogs out then go Christmas shopping - I've put it off long enough. *shudders*

I hate shopping, and there are going to be twice as many people there today.

But I'm going to treat myself to some new Primark pyjamas - all mine have blood stains on the backside where I've been having those jabs and it's hideous. They're only a fiver for really lovely jimjams, so that will hopefully motivate me to get out of the house. Oh, and I'm going to have my first MacDonalds in about six months - I'm bribing myself to go shopping!

Morning Emma! I feel like we haven't spoken for WEEKS, such is my shift system nightmare. You look very slim on ******** - don't think there's any need for you to worry!
Crikey - you get smog in HK? Argh.

Beach, you poor thing. I hope that DH is looking after you.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Don't feel too bad didn't over do it too much last nite!!!
Best of luck with your shopping! New PJ's, you can't beat it especially with a new pair of slippers too!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Where is everyone? 

Don't tell me you all have social lives!  

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- just up to watch x-factor final x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh yes! Who do you want to win? I'm just cooking tea then I'll be watching it too.

Feeling any better?

xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I hate that couple that have just been on - they are so cheesy.   Anyone old enough to remember Dollar - Mirror Mirror - 1980's - and where are they NOW?!!!
Been at work today earning extra pennies - bit of a dire day though. Still home now, curry in tummy and feet up watching telly 
Ems - smog - yuk!    Bet they are good at acu in HK though.   Enjoy the party!  
Beach - hope you are tucked up and warm   even if you are on the settee watching XF!
Mirra - sounds good price for PJ's. hope shopping was successful  
Merse - what did you see? Golden Compass? anyone seen that, is it any good? LB you are the film buff  
rooz - it must be weird not knowing when your litter are going to be born! Hope all OK   Consultant do was at a pub so not very posh but lovely food. We were still on main course at 10pm so not long enough for pregnant digestion and hence awake most of the night!  
inc - lets hope for a holiday conception for you   Hope you have alovely time!   you too Linz!
Lots of love to everyone else.
Nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

yes I'm all tucked up thanks, jsut waiting to see how Leon gets on, really hope Rydian wins


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

DH has turned over now so you will have to tell me what happened!  
xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies....

Rydian to win.....!!!!!!!!

How are well all my lovlies.....broadband not been behaving itself so thinking of changing providers as wireless not very good at the moment...

Inc - not long till hols honey...it will be lovely to have a break away...take care..

Linziloo - hiya sweetheart.....  

loubella - Hello honey..... 

Swinny - Hope you are ok too.....  

Roozie - Hows the brood...hope you are keeping well honey....take care too....xxxx

going to post this incase i lose this...xxxx TBC


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

also forgot to say enjoy Palma...linz...you and dh do deserve a break...

Nics - my lovely how are you and bump honey....working on a sat..hope it wasnt too bad....Golden compass is brills...would def recommend it...looking forward to catching up with yr research article..take extra special care sweetie....xxxxx 

Mir - How are you honey?......Ive missed all the posts...but hope all is well with you and Wee Rab...take extra special care...xxxxxx 

Merse - my dear friend...no asti tonight im afraid...feel a bit poorly/achey....are you on the redders tonight then?.....when is yr last day of work too...bet you are looking forward to your little break sweetie you have really deserved it....xxxx  ...Hope mum and you are ok too....xxxx

Beach - sniff...sniff.....hows the hot water bottle....Riydian to win ...cant believe its so cold here..anyway honey lets hope we have had all our colds before crimbo then...xxxx

Hello to Odette, Pin and anyone else ive forgotten you know I usually do.....xxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

P.S it also just shows you it doesnt matter how many vits you take...if you are gonna get the cold you will....im almost rattling in the morning with all the tabs i take......


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura...my dear sorry i missed you off....how are you my lovely are you out on the social scene tonight then......I cant believe Leon won.....I liked Ridyian.....although Ive got to take the side of God's country after all..... ......take care my lovelies...catch u all tomorrow....xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I kinda changed my mind right at the end! Leon's crying set us both off - and I think Rhyd will have a career whether he won or not.

Also, Leon's got a great wee voice - I didn't really hear it before.

I was actually pleased he won in the end, cos Rhydian will make it whatever I reckon.

Well, one set of pyjams have disappointingly short trousers!   I don't like three-quarter length at the best of times on me, and now I have a big belly I just look like a Weeble! (Yip, even older than Dollar, Nicks!)

The others will be ok though, and Rab enjoyed his MacD's, I think. I was so knackered and starving I wolfed it without hardly tasting it! Little bugger's making me crave junk, I swear. though McDonalds isn't so bad now they've upped their game a bit.

So... where is everyone else?  Partying? I'm off to bed in a mo, to read and drifft off. PLEASE let me sleep a full eight hours for once? Baaaaah.

Gab - hope you're not going down with K's flu!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hi guys, 


Just to say that I have nearly packed my things and off I go tom....
Best wishes to all of you for Xmas .... Am back for New year... so talk to you then...

Buy my lovelies....
Be good....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bye Inc! have a wonderful time!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

Inc- havea  fabulous time x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Inc - Have a lovely time sweetheart and a lovely christmas....xxxxxxxxxxxxx

catch u all later...off to brave the shops...sniff.......


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls
Inc have a lovely hols!!
Nicks we saw enchantment was OK but def just for kids really not much adult humour!! They loved it though! Was so tired after that and walking my friends dog twice then my own, I had a couple of glasses of wine then went to bed!! 
Been to work this morn now putting decs up got a friend round for a glass of wine in a min!
Hope you all OK?
Lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Bit drunk now!!!  Where is everyone xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm here! Had a second shopping sesh and just home. Just girding my loins to make a roast and start wrapping... 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mmmm lovely can I come to dinner xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Chicken do you? Homemade roasties - crispy and oily! Slurp.

Must get on with it I guess, or I'll just fall asleep and won't eat.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yum yes please!! Be there in about a hour and a half is that OK?  xxxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello

Hope everyone is okay

Inconceivable - Do you know the website address for APIMIST, AGNUS CASTUS and the Randine Lewis book - The Infertility cure ? 

Sonia x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Sonia Inc is on hols as from today. Not sure if anyone else knows the info you want? xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's nearly ready Merse - where are you?

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh bugger was watching Paul Potts on the TV forgot to come!!! Can I come next week?? xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wasn't it brilliant? Just amazing - the way he shot to stardom. That VOICE - God.

Sonia - agnus castus is available at Holland & Barrett and Boots etc. I don't know about the others.

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yea it was great!!! How was dinner I've had left over nibbles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Dinner was scrumptious! I'm full as an egg.  

The animals have all had loads of chicken too, so we're all stretched out with bulging tums.

I love nibbles too. Once the egg goes down I may well indulge!

xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ah I love it when we have roast and the dog has one too!! He sits and stares at the oven from the moment the meat goes in till you actually put his on the floor!!   xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Imagine that times FOUR! It's carnage here. I have mum and dad's dog too, plus a cat who thinks he's a dog. There's no way to eat anything in peace.

I dream of only one little furry face looking imploring. It's like one of those Comic Relief videos here, where everyone looks starving and mournful.

Now they're all snoring - yay! and I'm on lates this week - yay!

Have to take Bryony to the vet on Weds morning - her lump on her lip's getting bigger by the day. i so hope it's something innocuous. Couldn't bear to lose her.

How old is Merse?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

How comes you've got your mums dogs? I hope Bryony's lump isn't anything serious. 
Merse is 5 but thinks he's still a puppy! We got him when we moved into this house and started TTC so he's as old as we've been trying!!! Bless him, all my maternal instincts are taken out on him so he thinks he's a baby!! DH says if he comes home and the dogs in nappies he's def leaving!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awwww. My dogs are my babies too. Gah - shattered now. Just wrapped the presants and I'm totally kacked.

Going to soak in the bath I think.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Off to bed as got another busy day tom!! xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya and night all, off to bed self now as working tomorrow, night x


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi chickens,

sorry i deserted you this weekend. Had a bit of an "off" day yesterday, the babes seemed to have moved positions hence i was panicking '(thought this might be the start of it) cos was in quite a bit of pain, right across my bladder and lower tummy area. Today has been better tho' so was presumably just what you have to expect to feel with 3 vying for limited womb space! .... think i just need to try to panick less and grit my teeth more...

anyway, sounds like you're all in tucked in bed now so i won't ramble on any more. 

Inc - if you do happen to be checking in on line at all (i sincerely hope not, but..) have a great break out there... let your hair down and let off some steam, it'll do you the world of good, i'm sure.

Chat tomorrow all,

Rooz xx

PS. Em, i'll PM you my name - is that all you need to add me or do i have to go in and register or something? Sorry, i'm a ******** virgin so no clue whatsoever!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Have you registered on ******** already Rooz? you need to be set up as a ******** user for us to find you on there, or you won't exist? I may be preaching to the converted here!  

Darn - those babies keep worrying you! It's hardly surprising - that's a lot for any body to take.

Thank goodness they've settled again!

Right - I'm off to bed myself.

Night Merse, night Beachie, Night Rooz, Night Jon Boy.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi my lovely girls,

Well I feel like ****.  Weekend surrounded by other peoples kids and people saying 'it'll happen' wel they don't bloody know that and I just smiled a said yes maybe.. blah blah.  So glad I'm home.  Shame its work tom.    Got terrible stinging pains in my ovary, prob trying to ovulate me thinks but prob still sore from last month.  God I hate my life and my situation.  So tired.    

Got my follow up appointment through.. mid march! Still no email from the consultant, although she did say she would email me once she has read through my notes although that was a week ago now.  

Hows you lot?

Linz - I will mis you then only coming up for a couple of days, maybe another time we can meet up.    How you feeling now?  Holiday will do the trick.  

Rooz - No more watching these dvds!    You'll only worry yourself, them guys and girls aint gonna make an appearence for a while yet so best get scrabbling!

Mirra - Weeble!  

Nicks - Scan this week me thinks??  

Beach - night hon.

Merse - My cats are my babies too.  Prob as close to a baby as I'll ever get!

XX


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

nighty night Mirra - glad to hear you're on lates this week... bet you are too!! I'll go take a look at ******** and register then...

R xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gawd, yes! I thought I was going to expire from sleep deprivation last week!

Yes - register and we'll scrab with you. Take your mind off fidgety babies...

xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Rooz - Have PM'd you.

Inc - Hope you're chilling with a few glasses of sangria    enjoy your holiday.

Laura - Sorry you're feeling poop..people who haven't suffered IF just don't get it.  Hope your ovary pain has gone  

Beach - You feeling better?

Mira - I'm with you on the PJ front - I just can't do 3/4 length ones.  I either have them short in the summer or long in the winter.  It's getting quite nippy here now but I still insist on having the air con on at night otherwise it gets really stuffy.  We could open the windows but we get huge hornets (or similar large flying insects) here and I'm paranoid about being stung on nose during my sleep   

Nothing to report here.  Oh, forgot to say that I'm also taking chinese herbs as well as having acu.  Has anyone else taken them?  They are gross and they make me retch each morning but I'm hoping they do some good.  Got to take them for 6 days and it's day 4 today so nearly finished them.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Emma- I'm ok thanks, working today   hopefully not late home and Alex is planning on touching up wodwork in hallway tonight so it's a pizza for our dinner, yum yum.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls!
Emma I did take them ages ago they were disgusting!!! I don't think they are reccomended with IVF drugs though but your having a natural FET so get drinking yuk!!!
xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Its getting quieter on here!!! Hope everybody's well
Just finished work, now getting ready to go into town to do a few last min bits and dinner with my best mate!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ew! Those herbs sound vile! Hope they do the trick, Emma!

Merse - have a great evening.  am going to collapse in a mo - was up at 4am this morning and couldn't get back to sleep.  
Got to be fresh tomorrow as i have a little soiree for my community correspondents after work. Need to try and do my hair with my old straighteners as my new ones just packed up - argh.

Beach - nothing better than DIY and junk food! The only time I eat MacD's is when I've got loads to do physically - DIY or Christmas shopping! Are you having guests for crimbo? Or just getting the DIY done anyway?

Rooz - have you registered with ******** yet? 

Laura - gah, there's nothing worse than the well-intended sh!te people with children come out with when they know you're having difficulty. I'm getting frustrated at the mo with the sheer number of people who are telling me that now I am pg then a second one will soon follow, because that's what happens when your DH has been snipped for 16 years, isn't it?  
I'm saying to people no, there's no way we can do this naturally, which shuts some up, but not all.
It's as if they just fondly imagine we're just uptight, semi-fridgid nervy types who just need to relax - aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh.

Chin up bird - don't let their smugitude et you down.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- enjoy your shoppping and dinner, we've eaten and Alex is painting the hallway x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Evening girlies
It is very quiet - we get quite rowdy when people are cycling.  
Enjoy your din dins Merse!  
Emm - not had the herbs but they sound disgusting! Not sure if there is any science but there is always a story in a woman's mag of someone who got lucky on them - LEts hope its you and your left ovary egg this month  
Rooz - every day a step nearer   Has someone got your moby number to keep in touch when you go in? 
LB - sorry you had a bad weekend - hate those people that say it will just happen when you probably know better.   What is your next step? Think it was holiday and forget it all for a bit. Yes I have scan on Thurs evening so thinking all the scary scenarios (as you do!   )
Mirra - congrats on the 12 week marker!   
Sonia - think I got my Agnus from Healthspan they are internet and quite cheap. they might have your Apimist too. Randine Lewis you can prob get on Amazon. Spot the girl who never goes to a real shop!  
Beach - hope you are having parmentier pots for tea!  
hi to all I've missed!
Chat soon
Love Nicks


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Mrs Merse how are things..just pm'd hen...x

well long day at work..so you guessed it about to open yet another bottle of tescos special bubbly , cant be bad at £3.00 a bottle....but better be careful as Im on a long day again...

You know I get the feeling sometimes that some people do forget really quickly you know...

I mean I know I have ds...and realise how blessed I am.., but sometimes I still cant help these feelings...you know the young lady I spoke about with IF problems..who managed to concieve naturally...well all day she has been going on about her M/S....ALL DAY and oh i cant wait for a few weeks to feel better....moan...moan....then its going on about other small things like oh no cant eat that it gives me heartburn...oh no i wont be able to drink at christmas now etc....Im thinking ooooohhhhh to have M/S and be teetotal this crimbo...sorry dont mean to be green eyed monster but does come out sometimes.... ....I just cant believe that it was only a few weeks ago she was in the same situation as me and we would chat about IF...now she is moaning about putting weight on....M/S....not drinking...will not stop going on about the due date etc...i feel she is being really insensitive....maybe its just me..sorry dont mean to have a moan girlies....!

Anyway rant over...hows everyone..ive scrabbed and you are all still beating me girlies.....whats everyone up to then?....xxxx

Inc - Hope you are enjoying your hols....


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

to her Gabs - she's a cow!  
 to you and some more of that sparkling!  Hic!
Nicks


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

thks nics...once again sorry for moaning.... 

Going to have some tea then back on later...xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

No, not having anyone to stay this year thnakfully...we're off out for our lunch to the place we got married at.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh that sounds lovely Beach. Really special.

Gab - what an ole boot! The pregnant ladies I know have all been really, really sensitive, thank God, but then I don't know many - I work with mainly blokes.
A gentle word should suffice, if you can gird your loins and do it. You don't have to be harsh, just next time she moans, say 'I'd give anything for morning sickness, yo know'... She should get it, unless she's a rhino.

Oooooh, Nickster! 20 week scan! Are you going to find out the sex? Or have you found that out already?

xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

I cant believe it she has second IF like me...knew i had 2 cycles of IVF this year, she was due to start treatment in january again....and now she is like this...my dh says dont let it get you down...but it does you know...it wouldnt be so bad but she works in recovery with me, so i will be seeing the bump getting bigger by the minute....im sorry girlies to moan ..i know we all have our issues i just cant believe someone who understands the pain of IF can be so unfeeling.....jacket spuds for tea......


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Well done on yr 12 weeker Mir...... ....ill drink to that.....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's horrible, isn't it? That someone can be so unfeeling as to forget how she once felt. I don't think I'll ever forget.

I woke at 4am with 'period' pain this morning and couldn't get back to sleep, aware that at 12 weeks my period would be due right now.
I think the fear will never go away now, and it's a lasting reminder of how much it hurt and how much strain it was to get here.

Nicks - should I still be taking folic acid, oestrogen and baby aspirin? The clinic said up till 12 weeks, but I'm scared to stop! Has anyone heard of taking folic all the way through?

xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra - I still take my sanatogen pronatal omega 3 and folic acid on and off as they were on 3 for 2 and I've still got loads! Hard to stop after 3 years!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Mir..still cant believe it but dh has been lovely saying dont let the B's get you down.

I took folic acid all the way through with my ds Mir..not sure about the oestrogen or baby aspirin....I took pregnacare...right up to delivery date...so think folic acid will be fine..not sure about others im sure doc nics will know..

anyway guys im really sorry just finished tea and ready for bed already...hopefully wont be so tired tomorrow...tuesday's not as busy as Monday's....

once again thanks for listening girls and sorry for moaning.....

Laura -


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Have you been taking oestrogen orally Mirra? Ive not heard of that 
X


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

Well I'm feeling poorly.  Got stinking cold, all tucked up in bed.    Hope I'm better for the weekend.

Nicks - Oh exciting we'll be finding out the flavour on thurs?  I think its a blue one ??!!

Mirra - Pink for you!

Gab - Want me to come and sort her out?   

Beach -  Thats sounds a nice romantic xmas. 

Emma- missing you on here! Ovary pain gone now ta.  Chinese herbs sound yukky!  

Merse-  You are always out having fun!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- oh no, hope you get over it soon, ot's awful isn't it  

really looking forward to xmas lunch, we've never been out before either stayed at home or been to my parents or Alex's mums.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - It will be lovely, I've never been out for dinner on xmas day, think its a good idea though, no washing up!!  Be a nice atmos to.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- can't wait, we're both working xmas eve so when we get in we're cooking our turkey then so that we still have the smell for xmas day and there'll be cold turkey for supper.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh so organised.  We are both working xmas eve too.  I haven't finshed my shopping yet and we have no food in yet for xmas day.  Oh dear!!

I'm feeling really poorly now, sore throat, headache, snotty.  Really can't go sick tom as I'm in charge and have stuff to do.  But do feel poo.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bah! Pete's been hogging the puter! I'll speak to you all tomorrow, poppets - must go bed.


xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls  xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Afternoon Merse    Just spent the day with friends watching the first series of Sex in the City whilst eating chocolate fondue.....god, I'm such a lush    You working today?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds fab!!!! Yes start at 12.30 finish bout 9!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura-   hope you're feeling better

Emma- sounds like a very enjoyable day.....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello my lovely ladies,

I'm home early again as feeling poo.  Just got into bed and gonna have a snooze.  My it is quiet on here.

Emma - Oh that sounds like a fab day!  

Hello everyone else, hope you all ok and home soon to keep me company!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ladies- hope that you can help with a dilemma that I have, we're off out for xmas lunch this year and I've forgotten about clothing.....  well not forgotten but kept thinking there's ages to go...well there isn't is there!  Anyway, got plenty of choice for outfits but stuck on the footwear side of things.  If I wear a short dress then would usually wear shoes but I've just looked and all my shoes are toe-less one way or another.  Would it be a mortal sin to wear tights with these?Help


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh.. well I always think being warmth is pretty important.  But I'm the girl that only ever wears boots and jeans!    I would imagine tights would be fine.. much more appropriate than goosebumps!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- I know have a tan so if we're at home I'll just wear the dress without tights as it doesn't matter.  Other option is longer dress with boots, suppose I'll see what the weather is like on the day and decide then, jsut don't want to look out of place...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I'd just wear whatever you feel most comfy in.  I'm sure you'll looklovely whatever you decide.X


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Also I'm really really annoyed and need to vent......

My sister who is older has 2 children and spends most of her time at my parents. don't like her husband as he's a total jerk so normally try to avoid going to hers....last time we went a few years ago on xmas eve we didn't even get a drink offered and he was sat there drunk going on about that I should have cooked a dinner for my husband...well you can imagine that I wasn't impressed and hence avoid repeat situation.

Just had text from sister asking if we're going to go and see them xmas eve to which I replied 'no, we're both working' by the time we get home we just want to chill plus we're also cooking our turkey that night.  I said Ill see the kids either sat or sunday instead, it's not like they'll be opening presents before anyway.... Got another text asking 'at ours'  and I've replied saying 'not sure as we're out sat and sunday for lunch so will see nearer time'......really annoyed as it's always me running around, just cos we haven't got family doesn't mean we don't want to stay at home and relax as well.....also any other time she's at my parents every sat all day so what's wrong with me calling in there and seeing the kids?  

Am I being silly about all this?  Really vexed but it does so annoy me!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

I am so sorry that I haven't been on for a while. Hope that you are all ok.

Laura - Just read your profile and I am so sorry that it didn't work  How are you? What are your plans? 

Mirra, Roozie & Nicks - Hope your respective bumps are all doing well. 

I had a weekend of better news. I went to CARE on Friday to have my FSH checked and low and behold its come back down to 10.9. Paul and I were due to go out for my birthday and he was also getting his exam results on Friday and he passed all of his finals so after 3 long years of studying, he's finally qualified as a Chartered Accountant, so I thought to hell with the detox, we went out and properly celebrated. 

Hope everyone is ready for Christmas. I am just about. December has been one long stream of nights out up to now and I am shattered. Finish work on Friday for 12 days, so I am going to totally chill to get myself ready for tx at the start of Jan.

Bye for now

Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Good what a killer couple of weeks i've had   
Been working so hard that I've run myself down - got laryngitis leading up to our christmas show so had to speak with sign language and bits of paper to about 100 people.  So embrassing!  
It's really worn me down and I'm hoping now I can relax more and mentally prepare myself for Jan 2008 and the start of my 3rd IVF treatment.  Need to get my energy and health up to gear.

I haven't even put up my christamas tree up yet .

And one of our my husbands and I closest friends just had a baby yesterday - so its hard yet again when yet again someone other than ourselves being able to have that joy.

Beachgirl - yeah, your brother in law sounds like a jerk! - Just ignore him next time.  Sorry, am I too harsh 

Laura - Oh dear I'm poo too!  lost voice, snotty, headachy - I guess better now than on Chritmas itself - at least we will be better by then to eat and  drink.

emmachoc - hmmmmm!Chocolate fondue  you've got me going

Miranda - Well done you on your 12 week scan! 

Nicks _ Well done you on your 20 week scan 

Gabs - keep strong! at work.  Find a way that will help you ie try mingling with different collegues. 

Merse - How are you?   

To anyone I haven't mentioned - a big  

odettexx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Swinny -  

Good luck for Jan 08 - we will  be cycle buddies 

odette x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow Swinny....way to go...well done chicken.....a low fsh certainly deserves a little sherbet.... 

well Beach if it was me...i would go with boots that were just below knee....mmmm...dh will also like that too...sorry am i being too kinky...but if you feel like splashing out...M & S have nice pairs right now...i think they are sort of soft/velvety in appearance and they are in different colours....a nice black pair with a short dress would look the biz...not forgetting the stockings or even fishnets..... ....you wont be able to keep dh away from you....x...see what you think what is yr dress like...?

Merse - hope work is ok....x

Thanks ladies for your comments last night.... ...you ladies are the best I was feeling a litte bit sad and thought it was just me being bitter....she is working tomorrow but not going to let it bother me as tomorrow is my last day....yyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...then off on annual leave until the 2nd of January so Asti getting stocked up....Diet will start 2nd January...2008...

Mir - where are you hen? hope everything is ok...

Nics - thks for yesterday yeah i thought recovery birds had more heart know what i mean...xxx

Swinny - You clever girl....... 

Pin - Out of sight but not mind...take care...xxxxx 

Laura - Hope you are feeling better....i actually feel better today so hopefully thats my cold for this year...get some vitamin c down yr heed....xxxx

Roozie - Hope you are ok honey....x 

Inc - Hope you are enjoying yr hols...xxx

Steph - Hello  

Odette - Hello honey hope you are well.... 

Ems - Chocolate...good for womb lining ofcourse....isnt it?.....  ...hope you are well?


ok im away but will be back later to catch up....take care girlies....Gab..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Swinny and Odette...cycle buddies..... 


forgot to say...Beachgirl..... ...to that brother in law...x

Odette thanks honey...get that tree up now...come on no excuses....xxxxxxx ......that was what my plan was tomorrow....be civil then talk to other people...but have to be careful that i dont avoid her dont want to be accused of doing that...you know how tempramental girlies can be..... 

Wow...Jan youll be starting again,.....have lots of sherbets...crimbo....enjoy yersel....then you'll be ready to be very good in January and drink WATER...all the time....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok going to have some spaghetti on toast for tea...   then will be back to speak to you girlies later...xxxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi Possy...

only had a couple of pages to catch up on from yesterday. C'mon, you lot are slipping 

Beach - your Christmas plans sound perfect....nice and relaxed on the day plus a lovely turkey to tuck into at night   Have to agree with Odette on the BIL verdict, he does sound a bit of a mannerless n*b! Hope you resolve the visiting palava anyway - i always found that too, ie. because we've always been the childless couple the onus has been on us to make all the visits, quite annoying, i know  >:

Gab - hope today was better for you? I can just imagine how hard it is having her blabbing on about her m/s and stuff - totally insensitive. It does amaze me how quickly you hear of people forgetting what it's like to be in the midst of IF crises. Grrrrr. More   for her me thinks!

Nicks - when are you having the scan? Surely i'm not so vague i've missed it, have i?  Oh, and thanks for thinking about my moby no. ...i'll PM you it.

Merse - how you doing Miss Sociable Pants?!

Mir - enjoying the luxury of lates this week still?  

LB and Odette.... here's a dance to banish yucky bugs! 
        
        

Works better than aspirin, honestly!  

Em - thx for your PM, i'll get onto it finally so i can scrab at last  Sex in the City and choc fondue is my idea of heaven  Love both! Btw, I took those vial herbs for a few weeks inbetween tx's btu stopped on advice of friend that prob. not good to coincide with fresh tx cycle - not sure about doing FET tho? Perhaps it did help my lining and egg quality but impossible to ever know. Strangely, by the end o ftaking them i'd grown quite fond of that grim taste!!

Latest triplet newsflash... had my steroid jabs last night and this morning - hospital cocked up (again! I've come to expect it now) and had run out of the drug i was supposed to have 24 hrs apart so turned up there yesterday at 3pm as planned, told i'd have to take a different steroid that needs administering 12 hrs apart, so do the math! 3am this morning was expected to come back  Crazy idea so ended up having to return there for a later evening shot yesterday and had the other this morn. at a more sociable hour that made more sense! All  done now anyway - scan again tomorrow so fingers crossed they've hit the 2lb mark...

Love to all.. supper's ready.

Rooz xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello again,

just had a super snooze!  

Flooz- If you are meant to be on bed rest should they not send the district nurse to you?   Hoping the sproglets are all 2lb tomorrow!    

Sarah - Oh that all sounds good...they say things come in 3's,maybe 3rd will be your BFP.  So your going with care notts?  Are you having the SIRM protocol, its very good for PR's.  As  for me.. no plans in place... I feel quite anxious having nothing in place but DH want's to adopt now.  


Beach - my family always expect me to do all the running around too.

Gab- Mmmm spaggetti on toast!  

Nicks - All ready for tom?

Mirra- you napping again?

Merse - hope you doing ok at work..bah!

XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
LB -sorry about the germies!   Hope you get time to buy some christmas food!
Beach -I like the sound of Gabs kinky outfit!   If it was me I'd be in trousers as I'm always cold! - Deffo tights girl - no-one will be looking at your feet anyway you'll be sat down!  
Rooz - well done on steroids hun. 27 tomorrow then? Hope they are all big and bouncy on the scan!     what you doing about pushchairs? do they make them for 3?  
Odette - sorry you are poorly too - anyone who escapes the lurgy this year has done well I think. Any start dates yet for Jan? 
Swins - well done on the FSH   Bodes well for your next attempt.
Mirra - have you succumbed to the   doppler yet?!
Merse - hope you had a good day at work  
Gabs - roll on annual leave and Asti!  Think I might have a glass of Cava on christmas day to get me in the mood! Will be p*ssed on a teaspoon methinks!  
Ems - oh fondue! I still crave the cheese fondue Nigella did on her TV program a few weeks ago!  Yum Yum! 
So 4 cycle buddies in January (EM, Odette, Inc and Swin) already! Will be swinging again on here! Anyone else??
Hello to Kitty, Steph, Son, Louby, KJ, Pin, Pammie and all the others I've missed.
Had a day off today. headache and neckache. Slept this afternoon. Life is a bit dull at the moment just waiting for xmas to be out the way. Still, scan on Thurs evening then hopefully eating out (Thai maybe?   but a non- chilli dish!) Work again tomorrow bah!  
Love Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

http://email02.orange.co.uk/webmail/en_GB/download/Download.html
IDMSG=2704&PJRANG=2&NAME=P1020662.JPG&FOLDER=INBOX

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hi girls,

That link SHOULD be a piccy of Pin Jnr aka Olivia!  in is well,just tired, she has made a birth announcement on the board and checked in but not really time to post just yet.  She sends you all her love.  

Can someone check that link works!

ta
X


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Couldn't get it to work LB  
Will check the birth annoucements though. Glad she is OK was getting worried!
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anyone know how to post a pick?  I'll have another go.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls just got in am soooooooooooo tired am going to bed after fish and chips for dinner!
Sorry no personals but hope everyone thats ill feels better soon! And rooz hope those babs are nice and big tom 
Lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Just in from my little soiree at work. It was quite nice really.

Realised today that my main boss has known for a while that I'm up the duff and can't say anything - legally if they say anything before 25 weeks they could be in trouble apparently. So I'd better tell him officially myself soon I guess?
Sp yeah, the party was a bit awkward - my mum is one of my correspondents so she was talking to others about me being pg, while my boss was there too. V awkward.

Laura and Odette - sorry to hear you're crocked. Good excuse to stay home i think. I have the day off tmorrow so hopefully I can post a better message, though I have to take Bry to the vet's first thing and if it's cancer again i probably will keep my head down for a bit. Can't cope with the thought of losing her.

Rooz - glad to hear they're so efficient at your hospital! Blimey - they are crap! Good that you got it sorted and things seem ok. And you're on ********! Whoo! We're all on Emma's list, so add us from there - much easier.

Laura - you need to use www.photobucket.com to post a pic within a message on here. You upload it and get the html and paste it in...

K - you feeling a bit better now? If you're in a warm car then a warm venue why not go without?

Nicks - yes, I take 2mg oestrogen daily. It's meant as an HRT treatment really. I'm getting my doppler as soon as the eBay trader gets it to me! yay! It was ordered at the weekend - my pressie from my sis.

Gab -   That woman still needs telling! Want us to have a go?

Merse - sleep well!

Everyone else -  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi ladies....just saying nite, nite.....bit sleepy already....catch u all tomorrow...take extra special care..............xxxxxxxxGabxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

i go and turn my back for a coupla' hours and you all get active again! 

Swins, was munching my delicious Tezzie's fahita and realised my tired air head hadn't congratulated you on your 2 good bits of news...sorry hun'. Great to hear FSH lower (mine was around that level when it fluctuated) and special congrats to your DH for enduring 3 years' of accountancy hell!!

Rooz xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Rooz -   for scan today.  I hope all three have piled on the weight and are at the 2lb mark.

Swinny - that's great news about your DH and your FSH.  Roll on Jan my fellow cycle buddy  

Odette, my other cycle buddy - Sorry you've been feeling so poop.  I did laugh at the thought of you doing sign language to everyone    

Beach - You BIL sounds like a nightmare.  Don't feel guilty about not going round to your sisters...it's your Christmas too and you deserve some chill out time with Alex.  

LB - How are you feeling re the adoption front?  Would you do it from the UK or abroad?

Mira - Glad you had a good time rockin' around the Christmas tree at your work party. 

Nickster -   for Thurs.  Are you going to find out the sex?

Hi to Merse, Gab & everyone else


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning- thanks very much for your advice. Think I'm going with the black wool dress and boots....as for Sister and BIL- haven't had anymore texts so leaving things for now, talked it over with DH and he doesn't want to go anywhere xmas eve either as we'll be k****** and busy chilling.  Am going to ext mum this morning and ask her to collect my sisters stuff that she left here before they went on hols ( presents  she's bought and didn't want to leave in the house!!!) so at least they're out of the way, otherwise knowing my sister she'll have me wrapping them for her and taking them through  

Working today so will log on after meeting and catch up, be back soon alligator x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Laura 

I have had a fiddle with your link and can't get it to work either. I've left the link in case you needed it to try again. Can you put the pic on your pc and add it like that? 

Rachel x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls
hope everyone feeling better today?
I'm having an off couple of days as this time last year was on 2 WW of my first IVF that worked. So am trying to get through it and I've got to get through the 29th which my test day!!!!  Will this sadness ever end
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh Merse   I'm sorry you're feeling so down.  It must be so hard at this time of year when everyone else seems to be so happy.  You will get through this, you're a strong chick.  It's natural to feel so low, in fact I think it would be strange if you didn't feel upset given what you've been though over the past year.  I'm sending you lots of big hugs   and here's hoping that 2008 is filled with happiness for all of us     XXX


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh, btw girls, Roozie is (finally!) on ******** so we all scrab with her now. I've started quite a few games with her and the rest of you.  Please keep playing...this is the only activity my brain gets at the mo


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse -   here if you need anything.

At work so can't access scrabble but will try and play tonight x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I THINK I've added you Rooz! i took an educated guess given the new name on my scrab list.

Sorry you're so down Merse - but the others are right, I'd worry if you weren't down given the crappy hand you've had recently.

I only hope things improve in 2008 for you.

K- ew, work, nasty. It's ok in small doses I guess. Scrab ya later then!

Emma - hardly rocking around the tree! My correspondents are mostly retired folk who like to go to village functions and write about them for the paper. It was very civilised!
I nearly PM'd you at 4am again - keep waking up then and not being able to get back to sleep. May have to have a snooze now I've got Bryony home.
It was £200 this time, and they removed her lump and sent it away - get the results back next week hopefully. With any luck it will be benign and I can relax a bit.

I've given the critters some chicken and I'm just roasting a bit of beef for them, so it's pamper day here.

Rooz - how did the scan go?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx girls still feel down just want this year over with!!! 
Mir hope bryonys lump turns out to be OK. 
Will go and try to add Rooz before I got back to work!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Going to scrabble now x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Girls I too have a lovely dose of the dreaded lurgy, I’ve been snotting all over the place all week. 

Emma & Odette – Oh that’s fab news about us being cycle buddies. When are you going over to Spain then Odette?? Em – Its your FET isn’t it hun? When do you expect to be getting going?? I am kind of hoping that it’ll be around the 7th of Jan.   

Gabs – I sank quite a few sherbets in honour of my lower FSH. 

Roozie – What a bl**dy cock up with the steroids. Hope our bubba’s are ok and have reached the magic 2lb marker, I am sure they will have if they're anything like their mum, they'll be tough little dudes.  Thanks for the congrats. I feel like I’ve got my DH back now as we’ve been like ships passing in the night whilst he was revising. 

Laura – I am at CARE Manchester. Not sure whether it’s the SIRM protocol. I haven’t had my details sent to me yet, but when I spoke to the consultant in August he said that I would be on Menopur on the SP.
I know this sounds daft but if Paul would consider adoption I think that’s the way I’d be going to be honest as I think that giving a child the gift of a loving, safe home would be amazing. How do you feel about the whole thing?   Paul won’t even talk about it, which is not brilliant. 

Nicks – Thanks hun xx I went for a Thai meal last night, we had Thai Yellow curry with Seafood and it was yummy. 

Merse – Know what you mean about anniversary’s chuck. This time 2 years ago I had just had my op for my ectopic pregnancy. Have  a bl**dy good cry and allow yourself the time to grieve. I am sending you a cuddle from Manchester  

Hello to everyone I have missed. Take care and all the poorly pups get better soon. 

Sarah xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah- on the bright side you should be over your cold by Tuesday so keep warm and wrap up wellx  x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx Sarah sending one back from Basingstoke!!  xxxx
Back to work again for me just come home to let the dog out for a wee!!! Hopefully back on later if I'm not too tired again!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- bet you're very very busy at the moment aren't you


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yep! Been working really long hours am sooo tired!! But only Thurs and Fri to go after tonight!! Then off to cottage Mon morn!!! Can't wait!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- I'm off now till Monday then after that done till 7th January...yippeee..................     didn't realise that you were going away for xmas, sorry if you've already said but my mind isn't working very well at the moment.


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hiya all,

Merse... . Stay strong hun'  but allow yourself a good old blub too when you need it - nobody can expect you to be superwoman and you have been through so much.  2008 will get better for you, i just know it.  

LB, glad Pin was in touch... shame we can't see baby O but all in good time hopefully. Hope you're feeling better today? It's this wkend isn't it that you and Tim are away for a romantic one?! At least it should have gone by then and won't spoil it..

Mir - good luck for tomorrow's scan... i'm sure it'll all be fine. I have definitely got confused tho' (doesn't take much these days!) 'cos i could have sworn you had one really recently..?  Sorry you're having grim nights.. i know how horrible that is. Have you tried good ol' milky Horlicks and bic's? Might just be your tum needs a light snack to make your head sleepy again. You'll probably go through different phases anyway so don't fret about it too much... 2nd trimester's supposed to be better for sleeping i think. (tho' have to admit didn't quite work for me! ) If it's any consolation the last couple of nights i've felt wired, convinced those steroids had some weird stimulant effect! - was a total zombie at hospital this am. so came back and went straight to bed for a few hours which was bliss.
Sorry to hear Bry's in the wars as well - some   coming her way. Must be  a worry you can do without right now.. roll on benign results so you can stop worrying. xx

Nicks - feeling any better poorly soul? Good luck for scan tomorrow... let the willy hunting commence!!

Beach.. another poorly one or are you over the worst now? I can't keep track ,too many lurgies everywhere! We need daily lurgy bashing dances on here to ward them all off!

Gabs.. how's you today? Hope you know who's been behaving?  

Swinny - got a hangover or were you quite restrained? Certain things have to be celebrated anyway! Glad you've got your DH back in time for Xmas..
.

Em - Pm'ed you, thanks again for setting up ********. Will try to get on after this, hopefully server up & running now. only exercise my withered brain will have had for a while too 

Odette - hope you're on the mend now too, in time for a bug-free Crimbo.

Scan today was fine - babies growing well, still in line with singleton growth charts! Stupidly forgot to ask them for weight equivalents, just did abdominal & head circumference measures,  but main thing is they're not showing signs of lagging yet. If we could just guarantee they'd stay put for another few weeks that'd be great but just have to carry on waiting and seeing what gives..for now anyway, our next target is getting to 28 wks, Boxing Day! Consult. mentioned local SCIBU cot shortages again and was moaning about the 20% increase in births at the mo- so no idea where we might all end up, just have to hope not too scattered or i really don't know how parents cope with that.

Rooz xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's brilliant they're in line with singleton measurements! Well done! Wow.

It's not me having a scan tomorrow Rooz - it's Nicks' 20-week scan tomorrow!

Have yo accepted us all on ******** dearie?


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

ah, now that makes better sense...! Thought Bob'd had his...asking him to perform again so soon would've been a bit slave driverish! Yep, just been into ******** and had a couple of (crap) goes, i did it at last anyway, wey hey  Thanks all for adding me


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm still not scrabbing Rooz as it always sounds frustratingly slow and I'm very impatient!   Glad your scan was OK.   Steroids can make you a bit hyper - i'm sure it will settle though. Roll on Boxing day! 
Merse   Christmas is always sad and with lots of memories I find. Not everyone is happy happy. hope next year is your year    A cottage getaway is what you need!  
Swins - 7th jan - not long at all! We will all be behind you   Thai - yum!  
Mirra - glad Bry back OK. fingers crossed now  
Beach - glad your outfit sorted!  
Had big slanging match at work today after 2 'colleagues from the other side' tried to bully me about theatre cases. Stood my ground though - I say what I feel these days. Anyway got an apology later on just when I was thinking about going down the line of official bullying complaint!   Wish we could have just missed the middle bit out really. Had to come straight home and check the doppler as get all stressed and think I have harmed the baby.   Was still there though - i know i am paranoid  
Love to all others!
Nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Rooz- you'll have to add me, I'll PM you my details x

Nicki-   some people can just push us too far can't they, glad you got an apology though.

Mir-haven't caught up with you for ages, hope you're ok.

Hi to everyone else, off to bed shortly, had another non stop evening once I got home....went shopping, called at nan's old next door neighbour to say merry xmas and take her present, dropped another card and pressie off then our old neighbour who's moved to Thailand came for a few hours as he's over here visitng his family.  Just out of bath and ready for my bed....feel sick so hope haven't caught the D& V bug that's doing the rounds x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's all that rushing about K - sit down! Yes, I feel we haven't caught up in ages either. You've been sick and I've been tired - we've just been sick and tired of it all!

Nicks - Scrab isn't slow any more - they got new servers at last. So come join us! We want to know if doctors are good at scrabble!  

Yes Rooz - Bob's had his all right. Now got the long wait to find out whether he's a Bob or a Roberta!

Right chaps - I'm off to beddy byes. It's been a long emotional day, bawling over my lovely hound, and I keep sleeping badly, so I'm going to make another effort tonight. I was wondering if coming off progesterone jabs was making me sleepless? I'm thinking that's something to do with it. My tum's gone down a bit now though, so all's not lost, and I'm not so ravenous all the time - apparently progesterone makes you eat more.

Anyhoo, sleep well girlies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

nite all - i'm pooped too, been on 'phone to an ex work mate so lots of catching up to do. Babies morphing into really weird tum shapes & feel like they're trying to escape thro' my bowels this eve...never felt so heavy! Time to lie down again,

Nicks - good luck for tomorrow eve 

speak tomorrow, nite nite, xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Rooz - Great news about the scan.  I'll be thinking of you on Boxing Day and willing your babies to stay put a little longer  

Mira -   Sorry to hear about Bryony and so hope you get some good news about the biopsy.  I'm always about hun, so feel free to post early doors - I miss our 5am chats.  Shame there was no conga at your Christmas party    I hope you had a better sleep last night  

Nickster -   for scan today     Hope all goes well and you have a better day than you did yesterday    

Karen - Glad you're feeling better and      that you're now on your Christmas hols  

Merse - you still chopping?  Not long 'til Monday  

Hi to everyone else  

Well I have a very exciting day planned.  A Next store has just opened in HK so I'm meeting some friends and we're taking a trip there.  I'm embarrassingly excited about it. It'll be so nice to go into a shop and buy clothes without feeling like a heffer    I'm a size 12 and that's considered big in HK!  We do have an M&S here and they do some good stuff in European sizes but it'll be nice to have a little more variety in my wardrobe. XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning 

Emma- enjoy Next, bet you never thought that you'd get excited about a store opening    

I feel sick again this morning, really upset tummy so off to Waitrose at 8.30 with mum and then going to have a relaxing day...well, that's the plan.  I was supposed to be seeing my friend and dropping the childrens pressies off to her but just going to call and hand them over as I don't want to pass any bugs on to the baby.  Back later  x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning!!
Beach hope you feel better soon  We are going to a friends cottage on the Isle of Wight for 4 days over Christmas, just to get away from Christmas really and have a break!!
Emma I love next so have fun!! 
Mir hope you are feeling better today hon 
Nicks good luck with scan. 
Rooz glad scan went well and babies are doing well, keep those feet up! 
Sarah hope you to are feeling better
Gab hi hon 
Odette your ill to hope you doing better 
Laura how you coping hon
Hi to all I've missed 
Right work again!!!!! Feeling slightly better today but off to see my sister later as we're making an effort!!!! So after being with her and her pregnant tum and my lovely niece I'll prob want to top myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse, my sweet....just keep thinking about yr hols....2008 and a new start and like i said before we are all there with out....even when you are visiting to ok.....         ....wont be long until Monday...xxxxxx

Hi honey's well got to be quick as going to Barton to pick up MIL...yes you guessed it she has not booked a ticket on the bus...so we are going to pick her up and bring her back here.....we are doing it for ds as he doesnt see his grandparents very often...and its his nan he is closest too...she is only 63..so not sure what is going on there anyway...? Have a lovely weekend ladies and speak to you soon....xxxx

Beach - hope you are feeling better sweetheart....xxx

Ems - Hi honey...I love NEXT...im a size 12 too..... ...oh dear ...xxxxxc

Bi my lovelies...xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Finally back from shopping and dropping pressies off...just had something to eat for first time today and waiting for dad to call then might have an hour....well probably won't but the idea is nice


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Gab for hugs! 
Beach well done!
Well have finally finished my prezzie shopping!! What a relief! Also just had my sis and my niece round it was lovely to see them and play with my niece but soo tiring!!! Think I shall tidy up then have a glass of wine then start cooking as I've got a couple of girlfriends round tonight for dinner!
Hope everyone's day was OK
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- glad that everything went ok with sister and little girl...they are tiring aren't they, my niece and nephew called earlier with my dad and my niece is such a little brat, well not little as she's 8 but a brat!!!  She said as she was leaving that she was going to break my christmas tree...talk about nice children...mmm


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Beach she sounds a delight!!! My Nephew can be a bit like that, but only when his parents are around he's as good as gold when on his own with us!! xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

WHy is it that kids are like that....I would have had a quick smack if I'd spoken to my aunts in such a way when I was that age, I was taught to be polite and quiet, not be insolent and naughty.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yea me too I wouldn't of dreamt of saying anything like that to my aunts either and if I had I wouldn't of sat down for a week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Oh quiet tonight.  

Well I'm just about to do some wrapping for tims birthday tom, got the afternoon off work tom so can get to our hotel nice and early I hope!  

Bit tired and grumpy today.  

Me and Tim had a chat last night about whjat we do from here and he still wants to go for adoption, I told him how although its def an option I would consider I felt that firstly I wanted to try again.  He thinks we should try with my sister and we discussed all the issues and benefits with that.  He has agreeed to read the donor book I bought and we are going to make some decisions over the next few weeks.  I'm being so good not rushing into things a!!  Trying to respect tim!  Even though I know he will agree.  I told its so hard now but I think we will regret not ploughing on for a bit longer.... he said if I felt I could go on he would support me.  So looks like I'll be back with a plan soon. Just not sure what!  

Rooz - Great about the  wee ones.   

Nicks - Scan results? Do I need to buy pink or blue wool?!

Merse - Life is **** a... I'm tired of trying to be positive!    

Hi to all the rest of the girls. X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

By eck, it's quiet on here nowadays.

Merse - glad you don't want to top yourself after your visit. It's bloody hard, seeing your sis with a bulging tum and another running around. I'e been there and the worst thing is they have no idea how much it hurts.

Emma - whoo! Next! Did you get loads of great togs? I'm the wrong shape entirely for Next - always end up feeling like a wildebeest because my chest's too darn big and I have a tummy - yes, normally. Next to Nothing I can usually find stuff, the things that have been rejected by all the slim people!

Beach - I agree! How come kids are allowed to be so rude and weird? I would have got what my dad called a 'winder' - he'd wind himself up, windmilling his arm, till I got a light smack - it was the build-up that was so terrifying!  

Rooz - still hanging on in there? Scrabbing?

I've had a weird couple of days at work, Tues and today. I don't get how people think they can say these things and feel that's a reasonable thing to say. One woman - I know she's a bit like this, because she cornered me a few weeks ago and said: 'I hoe you're not going to wear tight clothes and flaunt your bump like some people...' as I looked at her in confusion. I mean, as if!
Anyway, on Tuesday she said to me: 'Dont think i'm being funny but... you know you went to Turkey? Are you sure it's Pete's?'

Anyone else think that's a bit of a weird thing to say to someone who's been through all this to get pg?

And today, a bloke came up to me and said: 'Someone told me your news yesterday - congratulations. So you found a sperm donor then?' 

God, I just want to work from home, where I don't get approached by half a dozen winkers per hour.

I got my doppler today! Having trouble hearing anything but my own pulse earlier then had a hot bath and I could hear it after that. Think he woke up. I can plug it into the computer and record the sound, so I'll practise a bit then do that i think.
Nicks - is there a technique? 

Laura - are you around? Ahhh, there you are, you posted as I pressed send. Have you worked out how to use Photobucket? It's fairly easy, I think.
have you made up your mind to go for a donor then? Not one last chance with your own eggs?

Sarah - great to hear you're getting going. The best of British for this cycle - everything is crossed in West Dorset!  

Pin - if you're reading this - hello! Big kisses to Olivia.  

Gab - smooches, birdie! How far is Barton from you?

Everyone else - hello! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

HI girlies!
Back from my scan (and curry thereafter!   ) All went well - amazingly its all there in the right place and in perfect working order - so that's a relief!  
AND ITS A GIRL!!!!   so get the pink wool LB!
Mirra - just above pubic bone in middle - it will get easier as it grows. Lots of gel!
Back soon. Bit emotional tonight   
Love Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well In my head I think I'm thinking of chatting to my sister and getting her off the pill and blood done, whilst having another cycle myself and then I cen get straight into a donor cycle.  Not really discussed it in detial with Tim, but men don;t need the details do they?!

Toying with either Turkey in May or Create as soon as.  

I feel I need to start with my sis as time ticking on and she may be in the same (or worse) situ as me, she is 4 yrs older and her youngest is 7, getting preg nat is alot diff to getting a good egg with IVF.

Hows you?  

Sperm donor!? Really.  Some people have no tact.  

I feel sad. I wanna a baby.  Thik it'll ever happen?  



Nicks - Oh oh oh!!!!  A girl!!!   I want a girl!! Actually I'll have anything thats going! Are you chuffed?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, that's wonderful Nicks!    

I really want a girl too, but people are convinced it's a boy. Only Laura thinks it's a girl!

So... names? Any names yet?

Laura - sounds like a good plan! No, men don't need the details until someone else asks them what you're doing! That's the only time Pete seemed to get interested in the details.
As long as Tim's there for you it's all you need - you have us for the details!

My sis, if it helps, is a totally different body to me - thank God, or she'd never have had her kids she started so late. My mum had her menopause at 52, so my sis will be the same I think - I actually have my auntie's body.  Definitely worth getting some of the tests free - could your sis say to her GP she had been trying for a few months and ask for her FSH? That would save a few pounds.

Yeah, I think it'll happen. Not without lots of pain beforehand, but on the bright side you've done most of the suffering already. But you will succeed - you have all the expertise to make it happen. Keep taking the DHEA and the vits - you are not doing this for nothing, honest. It feels like it, but you're not.

This time, go somewhere they monitor you really closely, so you know exactly what's going on all the time. I think even on a mildly stimulated cycle you could insist on scans every two days, even if it costs more.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Surely Roberta is a girl?? Why would people not think that!!  

I hope I do get there, I don't know what I will do if  don't. I think Turkey sounds my best option, I'm just itchy to get going, May is a long time away and Iworry about leaving my kitty cats for so long. Soft Stim I could get going pretty much staright away.    I'm an impatient annie!

Hows the little man today? (I mean Byrony by the way!  )


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats fantastic news Nicks! I wanted a girl too!!
Laura glad you have a plan nearly sorted 
Well friends just gone got a funny feeling one is pregnant as she wouldn't drink but she says she isn't and she wouldn't want to be as she's had her family, maybe I'm being paranoid!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maybe she got cystitis!?  I had that last xmas just after my abandoned cycle and everyone commented on me not drinking and going to the loo alot!  

Merse... you still have Jack frost... who could well be a a Jackie Frost!  

Tim is at his xmas do.. wonder what time he will want picking up? I'm tired and know I'll end up driving all his work peeps all over the country afterwards!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bryony seems ok today, ta. I still feel so upset about her - I saw four separate magpies on our half-hour walk this morning - I'm sure they're lying in wait for her.

If it is cancer she'd have to have half her jaw taken away, and I think that would so affect her quality of life I'd have to make a very tough decision.

I would go to Turkey again, certainly. I'd prefer a beach resort, but hey, if I hadn't been so lazy I could have found an open air pool that wasn't 14 floors up and I could stand to be there! The hotel I stayed at had an indoor pool in the basement and one on the top. I tried twice to go in it and couldn't stand up I was so vertiginous!

Merse - you're probably right. If it was cystitis or something she'd have said, surely? You just wish she'd be honest, I bet. Bloody wuss! Is FET your next step? When?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Off to pick Tim up.... he asked if I'll go in and do some dirty dancing moves with him??! 

I think he may have had too much to drink!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yup - it sounds that way! Good luck with pouring him into the car.

xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I hope your dogie is OK Mir 
My friend has always been honest with her pregnancies and when I asked she said no and that hadn't I remembered she has the myrina coil I know she def doesn't want anymore and the only reason she would keep it from me is because shes trying to protect me!!
Yes frostie is my next step bless it!!!  Going to do it in Feb when I'm feeling emotionally stronger!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

been a difficult day so apologise for lack of chat. Nicks, just wanted to get update on your scan...a girl, so chuffed for you!
 to everyione else. Back on tomorrow hopefully.
R
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Spring is a great time to do anything momentous. Just as the daffs are poking up, waiting to bloom, so jack/jackie Frost will be waiting to unfurl.

I'd have given anything for frosties - it's so great you have him/her.

Hard too, I know, to put all your faith in that one embie. But exciting all the same.

Right my ducks, it's bed time again for me. I actually made 8 hours last night, or quite near. Not even a loo stop! I'm going to try doing that again.

rooz - hope it wasn't too bad today. Tell us about it when you're up to it.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yea I know I'm lucky to have that one! Sleep well Mir 
Rooz  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Nicks - Fab news about Nicks Junior    Glad she is healthy and growing as she should be.

Rooz -    Hope you're ok sweetie   

Hi to everyone else.  I'm not sure if I'll get on here much before Christmas as we have our guests arriving tomorrow.  Have a wonderful Christmas and New Year and I hope 2008 is filled with happiness for all you    XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicks-    it's a girl....bet you're over the moon, I would be x

Rooz- hope that you're ok  

Mir- hope that your furbaby is going to ok x

Emma- wishing you a really lovely christmas, hope that you enjoy it.xxx

Hiya to everyone else, just off to dry hair then get dresssed as off to M & S then meeting friend for lunch before zoming for pedicure at 3pm....really wish twe had 48 hr days


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks girls    Babies must have shifted so was incredibly tight chested & painful yesterday- got myself into a silly hysterical state but my mum was great and came over to calm me down   Just felt a little at the end of my tether i'm afraid... god i'm a crap incubator -i know i absolutely want to keep going for the bubs and will hold onto them as long as i can but boy, do they know how to give their mummy grief! Anyway, today's feeling alot more comfortable so far so making the most of it - sorry to moan everyone....

Laura -so did you wow the floor with suitably dirty moves?   Really glad to hear you and Tim are at least managing to talk productively about what you might do next, that's great and you've still quite a few different options up your sleeves.  

Merse...how's today going? Is half of Basingstoke still on a mission to get it's hair chopped?! I feel so bad... the bakery's gone crazy the last few days and there's absolutely nothing i can do to pitch in so poor old Joel's been coming home really stressed each eve!! Then he gets to listen to me moaning as well! 

Mir - blimey, well done on 8 hours, that must've been bliss! Long may it continue..

Beach - hope your lunch and toe pampering was nice...mine could really do with some tlc but getting down there's a bit of a problem obviously at the mo and don't think Joel would be quite up to it 

R xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls
Rooz glad those babies have moved to make you a bit more comfy!!
Hows everyone else I've finally finished work but can you believe I've still got people phoning!!!!
Had a very bad day yesterday just want a bloody baby, but feeling better today, been out walking with my two boys that always cheers me up!!!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

They probably want a shampoo and set for their Christmas Eve bashes Merse!

Have a lovely stroll with the menfolk in your life.

I'm off to bed for a couple of hours. Was up at half five and it looks like Bob's left it till the 2nd trimester to start making me tired and sick. Cheers Bob.

Where's everyone gone? i know Laura's away, but what about the rest of you?

Rooz - glad to know the triples have settled. Must be so worrying. I remember when my staffie was nearly there and had six pups the sight of themm all crawling over each other inside her was absolutely terrifying!
In fact, you're only having one fewer baby than my jack russell did, so no wonder it's a bit uncomfy!  

K - what are you eating tonight? I need inspiration!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- It's an awful feeling isn't it   try and stay postive   xx

Rooz-you're doing you're absolute best so don't be too ahrd on yourself.x

We're off shortly to take some flowers for my nan's grave, see niece and nephew at mum and dads then going to a carol concert at local stately house, it'll be freezing so dressing very warmly and not bothered what I look like.....back soonx  

Mir- just about to send as I saw your post, not sure about food, got some bits from M & S yesterday so will probably use some of those, fridge is so full it's bursting.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir hope you feel better soon enjoy your sleep 
Beach enjoy the carols! Hope your niece and nephew behave themselves!!!! I'm seeing mine later will let you know how I get on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Carols were great but absolutely freezing....shut my eyes at one point and nearly fell asleep as it was that cold.


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hey,

ooh Merse,  . Glad you're feeling a bit happier today tho' chick. I bet walking those dogs is quite therapeutic....i'd love to have pups as well as my little Roo cat but prob. not v likely now! Always fancied a big, strapping dog, perhaps a great Dane or something, they're gorgeous! As for all those 'phone calls you keep getting, take them as a compliment! When are u off to your cottage retreat then...Monday?  Whereabouts is it again?

Mir, feeling a bit rechrged after your little siesta? MS and tiredness is a good sign anyway, means the wee Bob/Roberta's draining you of everything s/he should be like a proper little vampire!! I had a browse through your 'photo album on Fbook by the way...hope you don't mind, made me feel quite nosey! You've some gorgeous ones of all your various fur babies - can be no mistaking you're an animal lover! 

Beach...ooh, bet carols were lovely if a tad chilly. I'm longing to get out there and soak up a bit of Christmas atmosphere, feel such a recluse! Ah well, think it's gonna have to be the good ol' Xmas carol CD played again instead!

Hope everyon e else is keeping ok today..not too frenetic with last min shopping and the like? 

Rxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, ta! I think they're gorgeous, but then, I would!

I'm looking forward to walkig the dogs with a papoose strapped to me! Bryony loves kids - hope she lives to see Bob born.

K - that's not good, falling asleep in the cold! Sounds like scott of the Antarctic!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

..if Bryony's a fighter like her mummy then i'm sure she'll be there waiting to give Bob a big doggy lick.

x


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

where are you all. ..................come back!!!!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm here Rooz!! Went to deliver prezzies to In Laws yesterday and came back with niece and nephew!!! They wanted to stay the night as won't see them over Christmas!! So it was MacDonald's and card making all evening! Then went to see The Bee movie with my Mum and Sis this morn and now packing as leaving about 8.30 tom morn. (we are staying in the cottage we stayed in in the summer on the Isle of Wight). So its all go here, but good it takes my mind off everything!
Hope everyone else OK?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Well girls I have adopted a different stance on this run up to treatment, I have been Wheat Free, Dairy Free, Organic, Alcohol Free and any kind of life free with both of my previous attempts and it didn’t do me any good, so this time I have adopted a more chilled out approach, the odd glass of wine, eating well but also having treats and generally chilling out. Let’s hope this way works hey!!

If I don’t get chance to come on before Christmas Day I wanted to wish you all a very Merry Christmas xxxx

Nicks – Oooohh a little princess, how lovely. I am really pleased for you.  

Mirra – Hello down in Dorset. How are you doing me darling? How is Bryony?

My god that woman that you work with which charm school did she graduate from By the Chri*t, I can’t believe she actually came out with that!!

Laura – You are such a brave little cookie, I am so proud of you. You seem to be coping with this really well. I agree with you, it’s not time to throw the towel in yet. When you feel stronger you might want to have another go with your own eggs and if that fails then think about the donor egg route or adoption. If you’re even thinking along the lines of another go, once you’ve got Christmas out of the way you’ll probs feel stronger and more able to plan for it then. That’s my plan really, if this go in January goes ti*s up, then I will be going down the donor egg route, but I need to have another go otherwise I’d be left wondering what if

Have a wonderful weekend and just enjoy being with each other. xx 

Roozie – Hope those littlen’s stay snug and warn for a few weeks yet. Boxing Day isn’t too far away now; let’s hope they don’t want to make their appearances until we’re into 2008. 

That whole SCIBU situation sounds bad, but whatever happens so long as all four of you are ok that’s the main thing. I suppose its just take one day at a time and deal with things as and when you need to. I am sending you lots of lovely vibes from Manchester.   

Beach – Hiya matey, hope you’re well. Sounds like you had a lovely time with your niece. They can be so wilful at that age can’t they!!

Em – Did you get fixed up on your shopping trip to Next? Can’t believe that size 12 is big over there!! We’re the normal ones anyhow, it’s just that they are all so teeny tiny!! How you feeling about your FET?? Excited?? 

Merse – How are you?? Any better? What are your plans for Christmas?? How was your soiree with the girls? Hope you had lots of vino tinto and lots of laughs too. February will be here before you know it and hopefully it’ll be me, you, Odette, Em and Laura celebrating good news in 2008. 

Gabs – How are you matey?? Is your MIL with you for the whole of Christmas? Have a lovely time whatever you’re doing  

Bye for now
Sarah xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Sarah I'm away with DH for Christmas so getting away from it all!!!
Right girlie's I'm off out for a meal with DH in a bit so want to wish you all a good Christmas and send you all lots of love!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Be back next Fri so catch up with you all then 
   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- have a lovely christmas won't you, you deserve it x


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Merse, wow, you have been a busy bee! Have a lovely, cosy Christmas time in your cottage and catch up with you next week... 

Sarah...thanks for those Manchester vibes, i'll do my best    Sounds like your's is a good attitude to stick to rather than obsessing about things too much -worked for Mirra with her vino and holiday formula! I'm sure stress has alot to answer for...

Beach...all set with that killer outfit?!! Can't remember, you working tomorrow or off now 'til after NY??

LB, hope you've been having a lovely, dirty weekend away and not been giving any of this stuff a thought for a few days!!

I hope so much 2008 will be your year girlies...   

While i'm on now, i'm going to wish everyone here a lovely Christmas as i'm sure there'll be even fewer of us on tomorrow...so Nicks, Mir, Em, Gab, Odette, Linzilou, Pam and the rest of the ever expanding PR possie, 

HAPPY CHRISTMAS!     

Rooz xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Rooz- I;m workign tomorrow, going to finish about 3 ish though then that's me done till 7th January...have you scrabbled yet?
Had a panic earlier about xmas outfit and a small tantrum and really wanted to go and buy something new but we went out for lunch today so didn't have time, tried my strappless dress on when we got back and it fits   so that was good.  Looks ok with a little shrug and jimmy choos so I'm happy again now


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Yep MIL is here over crimbo...im  so sorry my lovlies..not been posting for a while.....have a lovely week Merse... ...thinking of you.....

....a wee lassie nics how lovely.....xxxxx

Mir take care honey...will try and get on during crimbo....

Wishing everyone a very MERRY CHRISTMAS.....lets hope 2008 is lucky for all of us....dreams come true.... 

 

Gab..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello everyone I hope you are all okay. This weekend has been crap really, yesterday I got threatened while visiting my baby daughters grave at the cemetry - over a fish (yep a fish) basically, this family who went to visit their grandfathers grave found this dead fish on the ground (later i found out it belonged to the caretaker whose house is next to the baby graves), they obviously didnt want it near their father/grandfather grave so then this lad threw this fish in my direction, I said don't throw it over here (in a nice possible voice), the dad then said well i dont want it near my father to which i replied well i don't want it near my little girl why dont you put it in the bin. By this another lady came over saying to the family why don't you show some respect, then this 18 year old started shouting at me saying I am disrespecting his grandfather, he was so angry, he came over to me and was in my face and he kept shouting at me in my face  " what you saying, what you saying over and over again". I couldn't get a word in. I just stood there. At the time I was not scared. This young girl came down don't know whether it was his sister or girlfriend but she looked at him shouting at me and then looked at the baby graves. The dad I think was disgusted with his sons behaviour as from the corner of my eye I could see him looking over in disbelief. He then shouted at his son - get over here, get over here now so many times, then when his son eventually went back still shouting at me as he was walking away, his dad just kept pushing him to the car.
I said to the dad, I don't need this, i am finding this week difficult as it is what with christmas. His dad then said I apologise, I apologise still pushing his son to the car and the son still shouting. The lad had been drinking as I could smell beer on his breath.

It all happened so quickly within a few minutes, when they left I just broke down in tears, I think I was in a bit of a shock afterwards, the lady came over, gave me a hug, saw it was the baby grave and started crying herself. The lady went to the caretakers house and he came out to collect the dead fish.

I have been so worried lastnight and throughout the night thinking that this lad would go back and trash the graves, I was so worried, I couldn't sleep. First thing this morning, we went to the cemetry and the graves were fine.

I didn't need that especially this week, I am finding it very difficult at the moment. Its my nieces 1st christmas this year and we are all spending christmas at my DH parents house. And it will be difficult watching my neice and SIL and BIL playing happy families in front of me opening pressies.   

Anyway thanks for listening
Happy Christmas and lets hope 2008 is our year for everyone
Sonia xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sonia- firstly big hugs     what an awful thing to have happened, in a place where you would expect decency and calm and look what went off, gosh it makes me so mad. You should make a complaint to your local council.  Plus what was the caretaker thinking? throwing a dead fish away like that...grr


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls!

Ahd lovely weekend away.. got plenty of excercise  .  We had lots of IVF chat (brought up by Tim) I said I just want to give it my all this year and if by next xmas we are stil babyless then we should give up... so thats our plan.

IVF turkey have emailed me about they are in london end of Jan so goiing to organise a constul with them then but I think thats the way we are going.  Just wanting to start asap, but thinking istanbul in feb/march may be crap.

Gab - Have you looked into it?  Is weather rubbish in March? Is there anything else to do?  

Rooz - hope you doing ok.  

Oh another girl has posted Pins babys picks as I couldn't do it.. its on the muskateers thread, page before last one.

Mirra - Hows the little woof today?

Merse -  

Nicks - So thought of any names yet?

Beach - All ready for xmas??

Linz - You all packed?

Sarah  -   for Jan.  

Right who have i missed?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- yes I'm all ready for xmas, well could keep shopping but fridge and cupboards are full to bursting, having to use one of bedrooms for non fridge stuff now   wish I'd got more pressies but you could go on for ever couldn't you   How are you?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm ok beach, just trying to get some wrapping done but the cats are being very naughty!

I have not done to the food shopping yet, but we at my sisters so don't really need to get much, just something nice for dinner on xmas day.  Tim is off tom so he is going to do that tomorrow.  We not having a roast, cant be bothered!

Still need to get my sister another pressie but not sure I can be bothered.  

Last day at work tom thank goodness. Looking forward to a week off.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

just wanted to take this opportunity to wish you all a very happy Christmas and a great '08 - hope you all get want you want from  and that next year is a luckier year and brings us all our heart's desire!       

Have a lovely time!  

lots of love

Steph xxx

P.S. If anybody would like another person to scrab with please add me as a friend on ******** - I am Stephanie on Miranda's friend list 

P.P.S. Laura - we are also thinking of Jinemed late March so would be interested in anything you find out about weather etc


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

^Cuddle ....Sonia - sweetie....dont know what to say except that noone knows what you are going through unless they have been through it themselves...I really hope you can find some peace honey...amongst all this hurt..lol to  you...... .....


Hi girlies...just wanted to wish you all MERRY CHRISTMAS my lovlies....

Merse - have a lovely time sweetheart.....  

Laura -   yes my golden retrievers wanted wrapped up too...

Im being superstitous.....but we are booked in for beg April at Jinemed....sssssshhhh.......... .....fingers crossed everything goes ok in Jan....xxx


2008.........lots of high hopes for us all......     

by the way MERRY CHRISTMAS Em in a few hours....just wanted to be the first one to wish you honey...hope santa is good to you...... ......and brings you some nice presents too...... ........have a lovely day sweetheart...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



up for


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Sorry I've been absent again - totally knackered. Can't wait till I get a laptop sorted and I can sit on the sofa chatting to you all.

I was working from 7am today - another 5.30 start - and expected to finish early, but ended up leaving half an hour early! Gah. But on the plus side, I still made it to Matalan, where they were having a half price sale, and get my own Christmas pressie from the 'rents! Eight cushions and a long cardi cost me £40, instead of the £80 it would have - yay!

Felt like I was going to kill someone at work, too - no one specific, they were all driving me barmy!

Anyway, I've had a sleep and feel a bit more human with two days off.

Sonia - that is terrible - I can't imagine how shaken and hurt you must be after that. Some people are just scum. If you ever see that family again, call the police and let them deal with them. Horrendous.

Gab - how's the MIL? Have you got a nice one? What's DS got for Christmas?

Rooz - how are you going to fit any roast in with all those babies?   Are you going anywhere?

Laura - happy Christmas sweetpea. Sounds like you had a lovely break and constructive talks with Tim.

K - stop the shopping! It sounds like you have enough!

Steph - Merry tidings!

Sarah - I'm convinced that the special diets and no wine make for a very stressed IVF patient - no one will ever convince me any different! I hope this will spell success for you.

Merse - hope you're having a lovely time at the cottage!

Nicks - are you doctoring over the hols?

Everyone else - Pin, Pam, Odette, Carole, Bodia (are you two still out there?) Inc (hope you're having a gorgeous time out there), Kerry, and all the other poor responders I've failed to mention -   Happy Christmas!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- I have, although I have just ordered online from the body shop sale


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sonia - I don't know how I missed your post... how awful.    At least the lady gave you a hug.    What a horrible experience.      I do understand xmas is tough.

Steph/ Gab - oh a group re-union in Arpil then??  Actually I think I need to go in March as holiday runs out and have lots left.  

Mirra - I was hoping to finish early but ended up finishing about 4pm! Agh!  Stil early but was hoping to be home lots earlier!

Floozi - Hows the kids? and your bladder!?  

Nicks, Odette, Beach, Linz, Sarah - Merry Christams!!  ho Ho ho!!

Well I'm ok, bit sad two years ago to the day I found out I was preg, was so happy.  Don't get sad Laura!!!    Trying to keep it together.  Christams is so hard, wrapping pressies tonight and thinking of how I should be wrapping my little 16 month olds pressies.  But I'm not.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura   it will happen one day chick, such a hard time christmas isn't it, I know how you're feelign tonight x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks hon. Trying not to get upset.  Already had too much to drink I think. Maybe next year I will be happier? 

Hows you?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm ok, opened a bottle of fizz earlier which we're still drinking, must be getting old.....I'm looking forward to tomorrow but had a cry earlier, partly due to if but also fed up of being the one who organises everything and feels guilty about everyone and making sure that everyone has a  good time.....going to enjoy tomorrow and our lunch at the place we got married at.  x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

We are on our 2nd bottle of fizz!  

I just went on to the ectopic board I used to use 2 years ago after my ectopic.. can you believe I had to post on the parents boards as all the girls I knew then have now had babes. Made me cry.  

Hope you have a lovely meal out tomorrow.  Did you decide on tights/ shoes??


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- I'm wearing a strappless dress, some black jimmy choo and fake tan, planning to park in car park near doors so shouldn't need tights, if I do I'll wear them, just nervous as never been out for lunch so not sure what it'll be like x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jimmy Choos!!!!  You are a classy lady!!  Will be fab! XX


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Team PR 

Bloody internet connections been down for ages 

Anyway, just thought I'd see how you all are?

We've just been into town for a xmas drink. Were walking to get a taxi, and there was this young girl, with a pushchair, falling out with her boyfriend, he was actually kicking the pushchair, and pushing her, she was punching him (they were both drunk) it makes me so mad, why is life so unfair, that they can have kids and we can't?!!!! AAARRRRGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway, still thinking about adopting, but we will see what the new year brings (please god let it be better than this year!!).

Merry christmas to all of you, I may not get on now till next year, as we are going away on Friday for a week, if not, then Happy New Year to you all, and see you next year! Hope we all get what we wish for, as we all deserve it sooooooo much! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Linz - I live ona council estate ahave to face that everyday, few months ago tim came out to a women who was healvily pregnant and completely ****** and that was at 9am.  Its not fair.  Enjoy your holiday and hoping 2008 will be a better year for us both.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- Alex bought me my first pair for our first wedding anniversary and it went from there  

Linz- life certainly isn't fair is it x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - First pair?!!!!  How many have you got??  I love shoes!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Blimey! We're all back and chatting again! Aw, I've missed you all the last few days.

Laura - how sad you must feel. You never know, by next Christmas you could be holding your baby in your arms. You're giving it your best shot this year, and there's every chance it can work.

Linz - welcome back! That must have made you so sad to see. What awful f*ckers there are in this world.

Beach - my goodness! I didn't know you were quite so well heeled! I always get my shoes for a fiver in the sales - the only expensive pair I've ever had were my wedding shoes and they were buggered after stonking about my parents' garden in them all day. Anyone know how to get grass stains out of cream silk? 

Christmas is such a sad time. I thank God it's hopefully my last without a child. But for the past seven or eight years it's been murder. 
I'm going to take the doggies out in their Santa outfits tomorrow - after all, I'm their mummy and I can make them look like furry fools if I want! Tell me I won't do that with the kid...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I have santa hats for the cats but struggle to keep them on!!

Mirra - You are a mummy.  Bob is there ... she isn't opening pressies this year but you can give her a lovely rub.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- give her a rub from us all too x 

Got 3 pairs, would love some Boots but they're too expensive  x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Three pairs Blimey - you are sooo Sex in The City!

Laura - have you tried No More Nails?   Cats just won't play ball. Dogs, well, they just look a bit hurt and embarrassed when I dress them up.

I shall give Bob a good old PR rub for you all! 

Oooh, another tip for you this year Laura - I got a black cat just before my tx. Quite by accident, but I'm sure he helped. And you know you wanted another critter... What a great excuse!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmm I'd love more fur babies, but in my 1 bed flat not sure its possible!!  Too many already!

3 jimmy choos!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, SIX Jimmy Choos, really...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Well that is making the assumption that beach has 2 feet!  She has never mentioned that!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good point! Beach? Have you got two feet mate?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merry Christmas, may all your dreams and wishes come true. Hope you all have a wonderful day, Love Karen xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone    I hope you've all had a great day.  It's nearly boxing day here and I'm off to bed son.  We're off on our hols tomorrow so won't be on line for a while.  Spk when I get back XXXX


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Merry christmas to you all


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS MY LOVELIES.................

Just wanted to send lots of love and luck to all my FF and to let you all know Im thinking of you.....

Miranda,Nics,Ems,Merse,Inc,Linziloo,Swinny,Steph,laura,Beach,Odette, Pin,Roozie (stop eating all the chicken.... ).....lots of big sloppy ones.... ....heres hoping this time next year...there will be bumps and babba's first christmas..everywhere on the PR Site...  .....xxxxxxxxxxxxx

big sloppy ones if ive missed anyone....xxxx

I really cant thank you all enough for all your support this year...All of you have so much going on already yet you still have the time to post and say words of support to everyone else even though your heart is breaking...you really are a special bunch and I feel really privelledged to know you all....(sorry cant spell)...I really hope you get all your wishes and dreams girlies..you really all deserve it so much....we also have a council estate near us and all the young mums are the same....I was brought up in a council estate so I am in no way slagging them off....but sometimes It makes me sad watching it all go on there is just no excuse.sometimes..!!!!

Getting hammered at XBox 360..Halo....so going back to be defeated again....

I know I cant understand fully how some people feel at this time but I just want you to know that you are always in my thoughts and if you want a chat on here ok...MIL is still here so laptop is restricted...but will catch up soon..... 

Mir  - thought that was a good point about the black cat....and we said lucky didnt we?
What about a black hamster if cat is too big.... ...can you get black hamsters?..xxxx

love you all....one day at a time.........Gabby..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

P.S have a lovely time tomorrow...Beach....  ....you could always put on fish nets with the boots..


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Def going now....catch up soon..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

HAPPY BOXING DAY EVERYONE!

Hope you ladies had a restful day on Christmas and recovering today from al the food and drink.  

Love Odette xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=123442.msg1788492#msg1788492


----------

